# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΒΟDYBUILDING

## Polyneikos

Παιδια καλησπέρα.θα ήθελα να ανοιξω ενα τόπικ βασικά για να μου λυθει μια απορία με διαφορα σκέλη.Μάλλον οι "αγωνιστικοί" αθλητες θα με κατατοπισουν καλυτερα.
Βασικά θα ηθελα να με ξεμπλέξει καποιος ως προς τις ελληνικες ομοσπονδιες που υπάρχουν και αν είναι δεσμευτικές σε αυτες οι συμμετοχές ή υπάρχουν συμμετοχες απο αθλητες παράλληλα σε δυο και τρεις ομοσπονδιες.Τι εννοώ;;
Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν οι 
α) IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ,
 β) NAC -GREECE 
γ) WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ 
δ) NABBA International - WFF
 ε) NABBA Ηellas..(τυχαία η σειρα αναφοράς τους).
Ποτε έγινε το "σχισμα" της ΝΑΒΒΑ;; Στο ένα σιτε λέει ο ένας για την άλλη αναφέροντας την λέξη παράνομη...

Υ.Γ. Γιατί οταν πληκτρολογώ www.wabba.gr με κατευθύνει στο site της μιας NABBA;
Όποιος μπορεί ας με ξεμπλέξει !!!
Thanx !!

----------


## RUHL

Κανονικα δεν γηνετε να συμετεχουν σε ολες τις ομοσποδιες αλλα επειδη εχουμε 2-3 ατομα ανα κατηγορια και οσο παμε μικρενουμε κανουν τα στραβα ματια και τους αφηνουν να συμετεχουν σε ολες

Η Nabba του σερετη ειναι παρανομη   :01. Neutral:   ενω η nabba international ειναι η κανονικη εκει που πηραν μερος και νηκησαν οι παρακατω αθλητες 
Steve Reeves  
Reg Park
Bill Pearl
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Frank Zane
Serge Nubret

----------


## Polyneikos

αυτο θέλω να μάθω,πως εγινε όλο το σκηνικο;;
δεν ξερω φιλε ruhl αν εισαι προσκειμενος στην nabba international αλλά και η άλλη ναββα (του Σερέτη όπως ανέφερες)αυτο λεει,ότι είναι νόμιμος και μοναδικός αντιπρόσωπος  της nabba international ,δηλαδή μυλος !!  :02. Smash:

----------


## Muscleboss

τώρα ανoίξαμε θέμα... μόλις ήρθα από μπάνιο και πάω για καφέ... τα λέμε αργότερα με τις ομοσπονίδες...  8) 
το μετακίνησα το topic...

MB

----------


## RUHL

> συγνωμη αν το τοπικ ειναι στα bodybuilding news και οχι καπου αλλου.
> αυτο θέλω να μάθω,πως εγινε όλο το σκηνικο;;
> δεν ξερω φιλε ruhl αν εισαι προσκειμενος στην nabba international αλλά και η άλλη ναββα (του Σερέτη όπως ανέφερες)αυτο λεει,ότι είναι νόμιμος και μοναδικός αντιπρόσωπος  της nabba international ,δηλαδή μυλος !!


Kατσε να μπει ο Ηλιας Τριανταφυλου  τα ξερει καλυτερα απο τον καθενα.Και θα κανει ενα αναλυτικο ποστ οπως αναμενετε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

οκ, αναμένω βοήθεια απο τις παλιές καραβάνες !!
πραγματικα πάντως είναι τραγικο να ακους ότι για μια χρονια υπάρχουν 5 mr  hellas !!Η΄ ακόμα χειροτερα κατηγορίες σε ομοσπονδίες με 2 και 3 διαγωνιζομένους ....

----------


## RUHL

Εχω δει και κατηγορια με 1αν διαγωνιζομενο   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL: 


Τελικα βγηκε πρωτος ομως με την αξια του  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έχω πεί άπειρες φορες και θα το ξαναπώ ρε παιδιά στο ββ ο σκοπός δεν είναι να βγαίνεις πάντα πρώτος αλλά να είσαι καλός να στέκεσε δίπλα σε καλούς αθλητές και να παίρνεις την θέση που σου αξίζει και όχι στους τυφλούς ο μονόφθαλμος γιατί το ββ επειδή κρίνετε με το μάτι κάθε κριτής έχει και τα δικά του κριτήρια εκτός τον γενικό κανόνα κρίσης .
τώρα παρακάτω θα πω που κολάει αυτό που λέω. 
θα αναφερθώ στις ομοσπονδίες ένα θέμα που το γνωρίζω καλά και πιστεύω θα καταλάβετε και θα συμφωνήσετε και εσείς γιατί ότι λέμε πρέπει να τα στηρίζουμε ειδικά σ αυτό το φόρουμ που θέλουμε να είμαστε αξιόπιστοι
οι ομοσπονδίες σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο στο ερασιτεχνικό ββ πάντα μιλάμε είναι η παλαιότερη που είναι η ΝΑΒΒΑ από το 1948 όπως προανέφερε και ο ρουλ ξεκίνησαν όλοι οι μεγάλοι αρνολντ , στηβ ρηβς , ρετζ πάρκ κ.α όπως και ο γνωστός σε όλους σον κόνερι και έχει τον κορυφαίο και ιστορικό αγώνα μρ γιούνιβερς , η ifbb που είναι κορυφαία στο επαγγελματικό ββ και η wabba αυτες εκπρωσοπούνται απο τις χώρες μέλη και κάθε αθλητης που προκρίνετε στη χώρα του συμετέχει στα διεθνή και παγκόσμια πρωταθλήματα αυτών των ομοσπονδιών που έχουν κάποια υπόσταση και κύρος και είναι τιμή για κάθε αθλητη που προκρίνετε σε αυτούς τους αγώνες .
τωρα όταν υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα στην διοίκηση μιας ομοσπονδίας και κάποιος απο το διοικητικό έχει μια πρόταση και είναι προς το καλό του αθλήματος και την σωστή προώθηση αλλά και για το όφελος των αθλητών τότε το θέτει στα όργανα και πέρνονται συλογικά αποφάσεις στην περίπτωση της ναββα όμως κάποιοι απο κάθε χώρα αντι να λειτουργήσουν όπως προανέφερα εκμεταλεύτηκαν κάποια κενά όπως πχ σε κάποιες χώρες το σήμα της ναββα δεν ήταν κατοχειρωμένο στο υπουργείο γιατί οι υπεύθυνοι δεν πονηρεύτηκαν και ηταν και οικονομικοί οι λόγοι και κατοχύρωσαν το σήμα και παράλληλα έκαναν αλλη ναββα με αυτό το σήμα και η κανονική ναββα επειδή δεν το είχε κατοχυρωμένο έγιναν εναντίον της ασφαληστικά μέτρα να μην μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει και αυτό το έκαναν άτομα που ήδη υπήρχαν μέσα στην κανονική ναββα δηλ φίδια στον κόρφο .
το θέμα όμως δεν έμεινε έτσι λόγω του ότι το σήμα είναι πολύ παλιό σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο για πάνω απο 50 χρόνια κινήθηκαν δικαστικά και βγήκαν αποφάσεις σε βάρος της νεοσύστατης ναββα που όμως αυτή επειδή δεν ήταν νόμιμη είχε κάνει καλή δουλεια στην διαφήμιση και προβολή όπως και στο διαδικτυο με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνετε σαν η γνήσια ναββα και διοργάνωνε αγώνες εκμεταλευόμενη την αγνοια αλλά και το συμφέρον κάποιων αθλητών που στην προσπάθεια να κερδίσουν ένα τίτλο οχι ότι νάναι αλλά πρώτη θέση συμετείχαν και στην ουσία ενισχυαν είτε εν αγνοία είτε εν γνώση τους την ομοσπονδία αυτή.
εγω έχω να πώ καλά κάνουν κάποιοι και κάνουν μια νέα ομοσπονδία αλλά στην περίπτωση που έχουν κάτι να προσφέρουν και οι ιδέες τους είναι εγκλωβισμένες στην ίδη υπάρχουσα όταν όμως έχουμε δείγματα γραφής τότε κανουμε συγκριση και αποφασίζουμε που θα ανήκουμε δεν έχετε παρά να συγκρίνετε το παγκόσμιο στην ερέτρια και το παγκόσμιο στην κατερίνη γι αυτό και δεν απετράπη να γίνει το παγκόσμιο στην ερέτρια ενω υπήρχαν οι δικαστικές αποφάσεις πρώτον για να δουν επιτέλους ο κόσμος και να κρίνουν τις δυο ομοσπονδίες επι ελληνικού εδάφους και δευτερον να μην γίνει σπάσιμο σε αυτούς που έκαναν κόπο και προετοιμάστηκαν γι αυτόν τον αγώνα. 
μπορείτε να δείτε το επίπεδο αθλητών στην κατερίνη αλλά και την ποσότητα και μιλάμε μόνο για ββ δεν υπήρχε κατηγορία φιτνες και στην ερέτρια και βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.
κάποιοι όμως επειδη κατάλαβαν την τύχη της ψευτοναββα έκαναν άλλη ομοσπονδία με άλλο σήμα και με το όνομα NAC που εδω τουλάχιστον δεν μπορούμε να πούμε για υποκλοπή ονόματος αλλά για κάτι καινούριο .
το ερώτημα όμως είναι αυτό που έχει ανάγκη το ββ είναι καινούριες ομοσπονδίες γιατί οι ομοσπονδίες έγιναν περισσότερες απο τους αθλητές.
επίσης κάτι άλλο που θα ήθελα να πώ μια αξιόλογη κίνηση απο την γνήσια ναββα ιντερνατιοναλ που εκπροσωπος στην ελλάδα είναι ο στράτος χατζηδημητριάδης εγινε η παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία φίτνες WFF-INTERNATIONAL.COM που ήταν μια κίνηση καθαρά για το φίτνες που ένας που δεν θέλει να κολυμπήσει στα βαθια στο χαρτκορ ββ μπορεί να συμετέχει σε μία απο τις κατηγορίες φίτνες.
και ενα που θέλω να τονίσω αυτό που κατάφεραν αυτές οι ομοσπονδίες ειναι να απαξιώσουν τους τίτλους γιατί σ αυτές έχουν μάθει όλοι να βγαίνουν πρώτοι όποιος δεν μπει εξάδα στην ναββα πάει αλλού και βγαίνει πρώτος ενώ πρέπει να μάθουμε και μάλιστα έτσι ήξερα εγω ότι σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο αν είσαι εξάδα είναι καλά στις άλλες δεν γίνετε να είσαι εκτος γιατί μπορει να είναι και 3 και να βγείς 3ος  όταν συμετέχεις σε αγώνες επιπέδου και είσαι καλός πρέπει να χαίρεσε οτι θέση και να πάρεις πάρτε παράδειγμα στους επαγγελματίες αυτοι που βγαίνουν εκτός δεκάδας πόσο καλοί είναι, τι πρέπει να κάνουν να αυτοκτονήσουν επειδη δεν μπήκαν εξάδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

φίλε Ηλία ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος.
Η πλάκα είναι ότι διάβασα στο site της ελληνικης αποκομένης nabba τελωςπάντων -έτσι θα την αναφερω-έχουν αποκλειστει αθλητες όπως π.χ. ο Κτιστάκης αναφέρω ένα όνομα επειδή  συμμετειχαν λέει σε αγώνες της παράνομης nabba(της παγκόσμιας δηλαδη).
Ηλία πότε εγινε αυτο το σχίσμα;;Συγνώμη που σε ζαλιζω αλλά πραγματικά με ενδιαφερει.
Στο παγκόσμιο στην Ερέτρια δηλαδή ποιες χώρες συμμετείχαν;;Χώρες που κινηθηκαν ανάλογα με την αποκομένη nabba της Ελλάδας ;;Γιατί για να κάνει παγκόσμιο η παράνομη nabba πρέπει να έχει κι άλλων χωρών αποκομμένα μέλη.
Σ΄ευχαριστω για την εκτενέστατη απάντησή σου,καποια στιγμη θα ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω και κατι με pm.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ημερολογιακα δεν θυμάμαι πότε ακριβώς αλλα αυτό έγινε συντονισμένα και σε άλλες χώρες που δεν είχαν επικυρωμένο το σήμα σαν να λέμε ο αντιπροσωπος της κοκα κολα στην ελλάδα δεν έχει κατοχυρώσει το σήμα της που είναι γνωστό παγκοσμίως και πάει κάποιος και το κατοχυρώνει στο υπουργείο και λέει εγω είμαι ο νομιμος αντιπροσωπος, κάτι τέτοιο έγινε και λύθηκε στα δικαστήρια η υπόθεση . αυτη χρησιμοποιησαν την ναββα, γιατί ήταν ήδη καταξιωμένη ομοσπονδία , με ιστορία και πήγαν να κλέψουν αυτή την ιστορία και να εποφεληθούν και αυτό ξεκίνησε απο την αυστραλία αρχικα, γιατί σε κάποιο μέλος του διοικητικού εκρεμούσαν σε βάρος του δικαστικές υποθέσεις για αξιόποινες πράξεις κακουργηματικού χαρακτήρα και βάση νομοθεσίας τέτοια άτομα δεν μπορεί να είναι μέλη ομοσπονδιών και κατόπιν συνενόησης με κάποια μέλη άλλων χωρών αποστασιοποιήθηκαν εκμεταλευόμενοι κάποια κενα που προανέφερα παρόμοια με της ελλάδας και πήγαν να υποκλέψουν τα δικαιώματα της παλαιότερης ομοσπονδίας αλλά δεν κράτησε.
 τώρα όσο για την nac αυτη έγινε μετα την αποτυχία της ψευτοναββα αλλά εκει δεν μπορούμε να πουμε τίποτε γιατί έχει δικό της σήμα και επωνυμία .
όσο για τις χώρες που συμετείχαν εκτός του ότι ηταν λίγες καμία σχέση για παγκόσμιο ήταν μεμονομένοι αθλητες δηλ 2 με 3 άτομα απο ισπανία 1 απο ιταλία 2 απο γαλία ήταν και ένας ιάπωνας που μπορεί και να ζούσε σε καμια ευρωπαική χώρα γιατί η ιαπωνια περισσότερο κλείνει στην ifbb και χαμηλού επιπέδου για παγκόσμιο, είπαμε όμως αν θες πρωτιά πάς εκει.
τώρα απο άποψη συμετοχών σε πανελήνιομπορεί να έχει και 2 η 3 άτομα σε μία κατηγορία αλλά σε παγκόσμιο δεν είναι νορμαλ. αλλά είπαμε μπορεί κάποιους να τους συμφαίρει αυτο γιατί θα πάρουν κύπελο ενοώ αυτούς που ξέρουν κάνονταν όμως συγκριση αποφασίζουν είπαμε ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ότι θέλει αλλά όποιος θέλει να έχει απαιτήσεις πρέπει να ξέρει οτι έχει και υποχρεώσεις , όταν κατάλαβαν τι γίνετε  την έκαναν με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια ενας απο αυτούς ήταν και ο στρατής ο αργυράκης που πήγε στο παγκόσμιο της ψευτοναββα στην ισπανία και βγήκε πρώτος και απ ότι μου είπε ηλία το μετάνιωσα που πήγα δεν είχε ούτε αθλητές ούτε επίπεδο και περυση στην μάλτα στην κανονική ναββα βγήκε τρίτος και ήταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του βέβαια εκεί άξιζε για πρώτος αλλά πιστεύω αδικήθηκε εκεί αλλά ο τίτλος άξιζε περισσότερο απ ότι στην ισπανια στην ψευτοναββα. 
γιαυτό λέμε χρειαζόμαστε παιδεία στο ββ κάτι που διαθέτουν οι ξένοι .

----------


## KATERINI 144

> γιαυτό λέμε χρειαζόμαστε παιδεία στο ββ κάτι που διαθέτουν οι ξένοι .


να χρειαζομασταν παιδεια μονο στο ββ καλα θα ηταν, 
παιδεια γενικος χρειαζομαστε, 
απο την αρχη απο πρωτη δημοτικου πρεπει να ξεκηνησει ο μισος πληθυσμος  απο το τσιρκο (το κρατος εννοω) που ζουμε.  :02. Puke:  

σε λιγο θα υπαρχουν 50 αθλητες και 350 ομοσπονδιες   :02. Joker:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Ξεθαβο αυτο το τοπικ διοτι τοτε δεν συμετυειχα ακομη στο φορουμ,πριν ξεκινησο να σας αναφερο καποια πραγματα οφειλο να παρουσιασο την πορεια μου σαν παραγωντας στον χωρο μας στην Ελλαδα.Απο το 1995 σειμετειχα στην δημιουργια της ΝΑΒΒΑ στην Ελλαδα μαζι με τον Αναργυρο Τσοπουριδη και τον Βασιλη Σερετη,ημουν διεθνεις κριτης και αντιπροεδρος τοτε.μεχρι το 1999 καταφεραμε να κανουμε 40 αγωνες(καλα διαβαζετε)και 1 παγκοσμιο και 1 πανευρωπαικο.Το 2000 γινετε το περηφημο σχισμα στην ΝΑΒΒΑ οπου μεχρι το 2006 συμετειχα στην ΝΑΒΒΑ ΙΝΤ.το 2006 μετα απο προταση που μου εγινε να αναλαβο την NAC στην χωρα μας βρισκομε εκει και ειμαι περηφανος για αυτο αφου με εκφραζει απολυτα.
Επι της ουσιας τωρα οι ομοσπονδιες που ειναι υπολογισημες (υπαρχουν και αλλες με 4 εως 5 χωρες)ειναι οι εξης.NABBA,IFBB,WABBA,NAC(της εβαλα με σειρα παλαιοτητας.
-ΝΑΒΒΑ Αρχαιοτερη ολων υπαρχει απο το 1948 εχει βγαλει πολους πρωταθλητες με αποκορυφωμα των a.swarzeneger εχει εδρα την Αγγλια και περιπου 50 κρατοι μελοι,το 2000 χωριστηκε στα 2 αφου υπηρξαν διαφορες μςταξυ δυο πλευρων(το θεμα αυτο ξεκαθαρισε πριν εναν μολις χρονο οπου δικαστικα δικαιωθηκε η Αγγλικη ΝΑΒΒΑ και κατεχει επισημα πλεον το σημα.Στην χωρα μας υπαρχει απο το 1995(ΤΣΟΠΟΥΡΙΔΗΣ,ΓΕΡΟΛΥΜΑΤΟΣ,ΣΕΡΕΤΗΣ)και αυτην την στιγμη την διοικουν οι ΧΑΤΖΗΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗΣ,ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΟΥ,ΖΑΧΕΙΛΑΣ με εδρα την ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.
-IFBB Την υδρησαν τα αδερφια WEIDER κυριαρχει απολυτα στο επαγγελματικο BODY BUILDING αλλα στον ερασιτεχνικο τομεα τα τελευταια χρονια εχει χασει το προβαδισμα,εχει περιπου 120 κρατοι μελοι.Στην χωρα μας ειναι σχεδον ανυπαρκτη(οπως σε πολλες ευρωπαικες χωρες)και διοικητε απο τον ΙΟΡΔΑΝΗ ΛΕΒΕΝΤΕΛΗ και την συζηγο του.
-WABBA Και αυτη δημιουργηθηκε απο σχισμα με την ΝΑΒΒΑ την δεκαετια του 70 ειχε την χρυση εποχη της απο 1980 εως 1992 αυτην την στιγμη εχει περιπου 40 κρατοι μελοι.Στην χωρα μας την εφερε ο αειμνηστος ΖΑΜΠΑΤΙΝΑΣ που προσεφερε και πολλα στο αθλημα,αυτην την στιγμη διοικητε απο τον ΝΙΚΟ ΤΣΟΥΝΑΚΗ.
-NAC INTERNATIONAL δημιουργηθηκε το 2006 απο μελοι της nabba int. και της wabba ξεκινησε τοτε με 20 κρατοι και τωρα εχει ξεπερασει τα 50 κρατοι(ειναι η ταχυτατα αναπτυσομενη),εχει επαγγελματικο τομεα την PDI.Στην χωρα μας εκπροσοπειτε απο τους Α.ΓΕΡΟΛΥΜΑΤΟ,Μ.ΧΡΥΣΟΒΕΡΓΗ,Β.ΜΑΡΚΟΓΛΟΥ,Π.ΠΕΤΡΟΥ,εχει κιολας 1 πετυχημενο παγκοσμιο στην Αθηνα στο ενεργητικο της και πολλες επυτιχιες ελληνων αθλητων(ΜΑΓΚΟΣ,ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ,ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ,ΓΙΑΝΝΑ,ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ).
Αυτη ηταν περιλιπτικα η αναφωρα μου αντικειμενικα και χωρις παρατηρησεις.

----------


## ioannis1

τα ειπες ολα αντικειμενικα και οπως εχουν.  :02. Wave:

----------


## Muscleboss

πολύ καλό και ενημερωτικό post ειδικά για τους νέους.  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

θα γίνει sticky στην κατηγορία για να το διαβάζουν όλοι.

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

+1  :03. Awesome:

----------


## a.minidis

Κανένα πρόβλημα αδερφέ μου δεν υπάρχει κ ποτέ δεν θα ελεγα κάτι που δεν μου είπαν κ ειδικά δημόσια, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια κ αυτά που εχουμε πει μεταξύ μας δεν τα πετάω στα σκουπίδια οπως δεν πετάω εγω τους φίλους, οτι λεω μπροστά, τα λεω κ απο πισω!!
Καλή επιτυχία σε οτι κ να κάνεις  :02. Love:  		  		  		  		 		 			 				__________________
				Power is beautiful...
Beautiful is... power 			**

----------


## nicolaos_m

Μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να ανοιξει ενα θεμα για την επαγγελματικη καρτα για να μαθουμε και για τις ομοσπονδιες; γιατι εδω που λεει ομοσπονδιες μου βγαζει θεμα για την επαγγ.καρτα...
-Οσο αφορα την Κωσταντινα... σε 70 χρονια θα εχει πεθανει... μην βιαζεστε να την θαψετε απο τωρα μερικοι... Οσο κανετε κακο σε εναν καλο αθλητη κανετε κακο και στο ιδιο το αθλημα.Και να πω οτι ειναι και ενα αθλημα που το αντεχει παει στο καλο... αλλα το ΒΒ ολοι το χτυπουν.Τουλαχιστον οχι εμεισ οι ιδιοι.
Χαρητε με την επιτυχια του αλλου και κρατατε βρε λιγο χαμηλα τη μυτι... ευτυχως που πολλοι παλιοι ΒΒ δεν εχουν ιντερνετ για να διαβαζουν αυτα που γραφονται εδω... Με μια μπαρα και δυο αλτηρες απο τσιμεντο,λιγες γνςσεις δημοτικου και καταφεραν πιο πολλα απο αυτα που κανουμε εμεις βγαζοντας ο ενας τα ματια του αλλου. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω και λυπαμαι που μιλαω ετσι,αλλα πραγματικα πως θελετε να σας θυμουνται μετα απο χρονια; Αφηστε το σωμα σας και τα εργα σας να μιλανε για σας... Ισως ειμαι πολυ ρομαντικος,τι να πω;
Και οσο για τους κανονισμους της Ελληνικης ομοσπονδιας κ.τ.λ που τοσο λετε μερικοι... βρε ενας Κεφαλιανος βγηκε και ισως να μην βγει αλλος.Τι μου λετε τωρα τι θα πουν οι αλλοι; ποιοι αλλοι; περιμενουν στην ουρα για να μιλαμε με νομους που δεν υπαρχουν στην IFBB αλλα μονο εδω;Οχι παραθυρακια,ΠΟΡΤΕΣ επρεπε να βρουν αν ειναι για το καλο ενος τετοιου αθλητη!!!

----------


## efklidis oyst

> Μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να ανοιξει ενα θεμα για την επαγγελματικη καρτα για να μαθουμε και για τις ομοσπονδιες; γιατι εδω που λεει ομοσπονδιες μου βγαζει θεμα για την επαγγ.καρτα...
> -Οσο αφορα την Κωσταντινα... σε 70 χρονια θα εχει πεθανει... μην βιαζεστε να την θαψετε απο τωρα μερικοι... Οσο κανετε κακο σε εναν καλο αθλητη κανετε κακο και στο ιδιο το αθλημα.Και να πω οτι ειναι και ενα αθλημα που το αντεχει παει στο καλο... αλλα το ΒΒ ολοι το χτυπουν.Τουλαχιστον οχι εμεισ οι ιδιοι.
> Χαρητε με την επιτυχια του αλλου και κρατατε βρε λιγο χαμηλα τη μυτι... ευτυχως που πολλοι παλιοι ΒΒ δεν εχουν ιντερνετ για να διαβαζουν αυτα που γραφονται εδω... Με μια μπαρα και δυο αλτηρες απο τσιμεντο,λιγες γνςσεις δημοτικου και καταφεραν πιο πολλα απο αυτα που κανουμε εμεις βγαζοντας ο ενας τα ματια του αλλου. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω και λυπαμαι που μιλαω ετσι,αλλα πραγματικα πως θελετε να σας θυμουνται μετα απο χρονια; Αφηστε το σωμα σας και τα εργα σας να μιλανε για σας... Ισως ειμαι πολυ ρομαντικος,τι να πω;
> Και οσο για τους κανονισμους της Ελληνικης ομοσπονδιας κ.τ.λ που τοσο λετε μερικοι... βρε ενας Κεφαλιανος βγηκε και ισως να μην βγει αλλος.Τι μου λετε τωρα τι θα πουν οι αλλοι; ποιοι αλλοι; περιμενουν στην ουρα για να μιλαμε με νομους που δεν υπαρχουν στην IFBB αλλα μονο εδω;Οχι παραθυρακια,ΠΟΡΤΕΣ επρεπε να βρουν αν ειναι για το καλο ενος τετοιου αθλητη!!!


καο ο κεφαλιανος αδερφε κατεβαινει σαν αυστραλος οχι σαν ελληνας να τα λεμε και αυτα γιατι αν περιμενε να παρει pro card εδω θα εφτανε 80 και ακομα θα του την δινανε πολυ σωστα τα γραφεις αδερφε καποια στιγμη πρεπει να σταματησει η φαγομαρα

----------


## nicolaos_m

Αγαπω το ΒΒ και δεν το βλεπω μεσα απο μια ομοσπονδια ή μεσα απο δικα μου προσωπικα συμφεροντα.
Σε καθε ομοσπονδια υπαρχουν ικανα στελεχοι (το ικανα οχι σαν την πολιτικη ομως - αυτοι που μας κανουν τα ρουσφετια ή τα φιλαρακια που εχουμε μεσο... ικανα γιατι θα πανε το ΒΒ μπροστα!).
Αν δειτε καποιοι πως μιλαμε οταν βρεθουμε καποιοι παλιοτεροι αθλητες απο κοντα θα καταλαβετε οτι μετα απο χρονια ολα αλλαζουν. Οι στιγμες του εγωισμου και του ασχημου ανταγωνισμου τωρα δειχνουν τοσο χαζες στα ματια μας.Εχουμε να πουμε μονο καλα πραγματα ο ενας για τον αλλον και ολα μας φαινονται υπεροχα και θα θελαμε να τα ξαναζησουμε αλλα με εναν διαφορετικο τροπο. Υπαρχουν κριτες στο ΒΒ, αλλα ειναι μονο αυτοι που καθονται στο τραπεζι της επιτροπης!!! Αφηστε αυτους να κρινουν τους αλλους.Ο κοσμος βλεπει ποιος ειναι καλος!!! Δεν λεει αληθεια παντα αυτος που σε χτυπαει φιλικα στη πλατη και σου λεει εσυ επρεπε να βγεις 1ος... το λεει σε ολους για να κανει τον καλο.. Αληθεια ισως λεει αυτος που σου λεει οτι ισουν για 2ος ή για 3ος.
Αυτους θελουμε και εχουμε αναγκη να ειναι σε μια ομοσπονδια... Να λενε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους.Αν θες να σε βοηθησουν,ζητα συμβουλες για τον επομενο αγωνα σου, οχι πρωτιες που δεν αξιζεις. Και ενα ακομη πραγμα που καλο ειναι να προσεξουμε, ειναι η συμπεριφορα των αθλητων που πανε σε εναν αγωνα ως θεατες (και πολλων κριτων)και φορουν λιγοτερα ρουχα και απο αυτους που ειναι πανω στη σκηνη... που μαζι με το καλησπερα σηκωνουν το μπλουζακι για να δειξουν τους κοιλιακους τους "κοιτα... ειμαι κομματια,φετες!!!"
Δεν μιλαω βεβαια για καποιους αθλητες που ειναι σε καποιο περιπτερο και πρεπει να εχουν την αναλογη εμφανηση λογο του οτι θα βγαλουν φωτογραφιες και θα διαφημησουν καποια προιοντα...
Υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος και αυτο τονιζω εδω... και ιδιαιτερα απο τους ενεργους αθλητες. Ενα "υφος" αντι για υθος.
Σκεφτητε τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο να συνομιλει με τον Φ,Μπατη και τον Γ.Κουκο και να τους βλεπεις να σφιγγονται,να φουσκωνουν το στηθος... και να θαβουν αθλητες και ο ενας τον αλλο... Ενω τι ωραιο ειναι, που τους βλεπεις σε μια ανθρωπινη πλευρα να μιλουν μονο με καλα λογια για ολους και για ολα!!!
ΓΙΑΤΙ να μην μπορουμε να το κανουμε αυτο ΤΩΡΑ;Να πουμε κατι καλο για τον συναθλητη μας; για τον σωστο και αξιο ανθρωπο που μπορει να ειναι μπροστα και να παει μπροστα και το ΒΒ;

----------


## giannis64

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

πολύ σωστή, ρεαλιστική, και ρομαντική τοποθέτηση!

μακάρι να περάσουν τέτοια μηνύματα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Bρηκα ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο στο site της Ευρωπαϊκης Wabba όπου περιγραφει πως δημιουργήθηκε η Wabba.Περιγραμματικα αναφέρει πως μετα το Μr Olympia το 1975,επιστρεφωντας ο Serge Nubret από την Pretoria της Νότιας Αφρικης για το Παρίσι συνομίλησε με εναν Ιταλό παράγοντα της IFBB,τον Bruno Picolli και από εκει ζυμώθηκε η δημιουργία της Wabba,to 1975, καθως υπήρχαν καποια παραπονα-αμφισβητησεις στον τρόπο που διαχειριζόντουσαν το αθλημα τα αδερφια Weider (Ο Βen Weider ήταν πρόεδρος της IFBB και ο Joe Weider ηταν εκδότης bb περιοδικων στην Αμερικη).
To 1977 πραγματοποιηθηκε το πρωτο Πανευρωπαϊκο Πρωταθλημα στο Παρισι με νικητη της επαγγελματικης κατηγορίας τον Sergio Oliva.
Mαλιστα αναφερει ότι ο Serge Nubret εξασφάλισε μια συμφωνία με τον Oskar Heidenstam,πρόεδρο της Αγγλικης ΝΑΒΒΑ έτσι ώστε οι αθλητες της NABBA και της WABBA να συμμετεχουν από κοινού σε Ευρωπαϊκα και Παγκόσμια που θα αναλαμβανε την διοργανωση τους η WABBA.
Τελικα το 1984 ξαναδιασπάστηκαν και η NABBΑ δημιούργησε την NABBA INTERNATIONAL όπου πλεον θα διοργανωνε τους δικους της ευρωπαϊκους και παγκόσμιους αγωνες.

Όλο το άρθρο:




> *History of WABBA*
> 
> The history of the WABBA (World Amateur Body Building Association) began on the return flight of Mr. Olympia 1975 from Pretoria (South Africa) to Paris.
> 
> Serge Nubret, top body builder and film actor, became runner-up after Arnold Schwarzenegger, the Mr. Olympia, and could banish Lou Feringo, the giant from New York, to the third place.
> 
> A sensation because Nubret just weighted about 92 kg. But by then a tougher body builder has never been seen before. At that time Serge Nubret set new standards relating to brawniness and definition. Addionally he was an European who came from Paris.
> 
> On the return flight there was also the former Italian delegate of the IFBB Bruno Piccoli from Verona. They discussed about the interdepences between the international IFBB-association, headed by Ben Weider, and the economical concern Joe Weider, which also was editor of various B.B.-magazines in the USA.
> ...


http://www.wabbaworld.com/content/1/...-of-WABBA.html

Την ελληνικη εκπροσωπηση της Wabba ανέλαβε ο Ανδρεας Ζαπατίνας,αφού απόχωρησε από την Ιfbb όπου εκεινος επίσης είχε εκπροσωπήσει στην Ελλάδα και είχε διοργανωσει τους πρωτους αγωνες την δεκαετια του 1960...
O διαδοχος του Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα στην IFBB ήταν ο Σταύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης...

--------------------------------------------------------

*Νομίζω αξιζε αυτη η αναφορα να γίνει σε αυτο το τόπικ,καθως πολλοι εχουν απορίες για το πως υπάρχουν τόσες πολλες ομοσπονδίες στην Ελλαδα,αρα όλα ξεκινανε πρωτα από την Ευρωπη ή Αμερική και εμεις είμαστε αποδεκτες των διεθνων εξελίξεων.*

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον.  :03. Clap: 

Στις ελληνικές NABBΑ και WABBA οι πρόεδροι που έναλλάχθηκαν ήταν από 2 σε αριθμό και γνωστοί μας. Τσοπουρίδης και Χατζηδημητιράδης για ΝΑΒΒΑ, Ζαπατίνας και Τσουνάκης για WABBA. Οι πρόεδροι που πέρασαν από την IFBB (ΕΟΣΔ) ήταν περισσότεροι από 2 (περισσότεροι από 4 ίσως; ) και πέρα από Ζαπατίνα και Τριανταφυλλίδη, από οτι έχω ακούσει υπήρξε και ο ηθοποιός Απόστολος Γλέτσος πριν τον Λεβεντέλη που ειναι τώρα. Μεσολάβησαν και κάποιοι άλλοι;

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Μετα τον Ζαπατίνα & Τριανταφυλλίδη στην IFBB υπήρξε πρόεδρος και ο Γιαννης Βασιλόπουλος Πανο,πρίν τους Γλετσο και κ Λεβεντελη

----------


## Polyneikos

Επίσης ως αξιοσημειωτο μπορεί να αναφερθει ότι επι προεδρείας Τριανταφυλλίδη στην IFBB,την δεκαετια του ΄70,το δελτίου τύπου της ομοσπανδίας το εξεδιδε ο τότε δημοσιογραφος και νυν πρόεδρος του ΛΑΟΣ Γιωργος Καρατζαφερης
Ενα απόσπασμα απο την Αθλητικη Ηχω,το 1978

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ενδιαφέρον και ιστορικό αυτο το απόσπασμα της εφημερίδας της εποχής κώστα 
και γω ήμουν στην ιφββ επι εποχής βασιλόπουλου , μετα ήταν ο αντώνης ο κλίφελτ , νομίζω όχι απλό στέλεχος αλλα πρόεδρος και μετα ο ιορδανης ο λεβεντελης , έως σήμερα

----------


## cardinal

> καο ο κεφαλιανος αδερφε κατεβαινει σαν αυστραλος οχι σαν ελληνας να τα λεμε και αυτα γιατι αν περιμενε να παρει pro card εδω θα εφτανε 80 και ακομα θα του την δινανε πολυ σωστα τα γραφεις αδερφε καποια στιγμη πρεπει να σταματησει η φαγομαρα


εισαι πολυ λαθος φιλε οπως γραφτηκε και ποιο πανω ο κυριος κεφαλιανος δεν ειχε παιξη ποτε και σε κανεναν αγωνα της ΕΟΣΔ πως λοιπον θα επερνε την καρτα?   συμφωνω βεβαια οπως φανταζομαι και ολοι οι αλλοι οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλος αθλητης αλλα δεν γινεται να παρακαμπτουμε την σειρα τον πραγματων και τον απαιτησεων που ειπαρχουν...  το μονο λοιπον που μπορουμε να πουμε για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ειναι να λεμε στον κυριο κεφαλιανο να ειναι γερος δυνατος να χαιρομαστε σε καθε νικη του αλλα και στην αποτυχια εαν υπαρξει να μην ξεχανμε οτι πρεπει και παλι να τον συγχαρουμε γιατι μεγαλη προσπαθια που κατεβαλε αλλα και για τον αγωνα που εχει κανει εως τωρα

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Καταρχάς να σε ευχαριστήσω για την ειρωνεία και τα καλά σου λόγια (περίεργο πράγμα για πρωτεύον).
> "Κάποτε ο ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ Χαράλαμπος Σαρακίνης είπε σε γνωστό "αθλητή" νούμερο:
> ME ΠΙΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΧΗ ΕΣΥ ΒΡΪΣΚΕΣΑΙ ΕΔΩ! 
> 
> Απο τότε, ποτέ δεν ξαναάφησα κάποιον που δεν είχε τα standarts να συμμετάσχει σε αγώνες 
> της NAC της οποίας είμουν μέλος του ΔΣ και διεθνής κριτής.
> 
> Απο την άλλη δικούς μου αθλητές δεν θα τους άφηνα σε αυτήν τη φόρμα ούτε με εισιτήριο να παρακολουθήσουν τον αγώνα.
> Αν λοιπόν είμουν μέλος της IFBB, φίλος σου η προπονητής σου, θα προσπαθούσα σίγουρα να σε προστατέψω.
> ...


Μιά διευκρίνιση παρακαλώ κ.Χρυσοβέργη στην επισημασμένη φράση παραπάνω,αναφέρεστε στον ιδρώτα και την κούραση των διοργανωτών?
Θα ήθελα μιά απλή διευκρίνιση σ'αυτό για να μην βγάλω κάποιο λάθος συμπέρασμα κι εγώ αλλά και πολλοί αναγνώστες του φόρουμ!
Αν όντως εννοείτε αυτούς που λέω τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την κοινή λογική και πραγματικότητα!

Το θέμα είναι ένα και μάλιστα πολύ απλό,λέγονται ένα σωρό πράγματα με μόνο στόχο τη δημιουργία εντυπώσεων και μάλιστα την αυτοπροβολή ορισμένων.Τόσα χρόνια λυμαίνεται τον χώρο πληθώρα ατόμων που απλά εκμεταλλεύονται το πάθος και την αγάπη των Αθλητών για το Άθλημά μας!Μερικοί ζούνε και υπάρχουν με παρασιτικό τρόπο στον χώρο,θα ασχοληθούνε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα παριστάνοντας τους "πατέρες" του Ελληνικού ΒΒ ενώ απλά θα αρπάξουν όσα προλάβουν(χρήματα,προβολή κλπ.)και θα απομακρυνθούν μή έχοντας δώσει κάτι ουσιαστικό στο Άθλημα!

Και όλα αυτά τη στιγμή που όντως όλοι οι Αθλητές είμαστε ΑΙΜΟΔΟΤΕΣ και δεν χωράει αμφιβολία επί τούτου!!!Καμία χορηγία,καμία στήριξη,καμία ασφάλεια για μας,μόνο εκμετάλευση από απλούς ΕΜΠΟΡΟΥΣ συμπληρωμάτων και ουσιών που μας βλέπουν σαν ευρώ και επίσης μισούν το ΒΒ όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο αυτό,έχει μάλιστα ειπωθεί από κάποιους που πλούτισαν από το Άθλημα!Σε τέτοια μεγάλη υπόληψη έχουν τους ΒΒερς που μας βλέπουν σαν πρόβατα.

'Αλλωστε τί τους νοιάζει???Αυτοί ξοδεύουν περιουσίες(ανάλογα τα δεδομένα του καθενός μας),αυτοί υποφέρουν από τις προετοιμασίες,αυτοί ρισκάρουν την υγεία τους,αυτοί εκτίθενται στον οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό τους περίγυρο???ΟΧΙ βέβαια!!!Αυτοί απλά το παίζουν "πατέρες" και ''σωτήρες" του Αθλήματος!

Όταν έγινα μέλος του φόρουμ και άρχισα να γράφω για αυτά που λέμε τώρα στην ενότητα "Αλυσίδες καταστημάτων συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής...κλπ." τότε έπεσαν να με φάνε κάποιοι,εν μέρει αιτιολογημένα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που έγραφα με τόσο αγανακτισμένο ύφος!

Πλέον άρχισαν να αποσύρονται πολλοί αθλητές από το αγωνιστικό κομμάτι του ΒΒ,βλέποντας ότι αυτό δεν θα οδηγήσει πουθενά λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψιν το κλίμα που επικρατεί αυτή τη στιγμή στον χώρο.Κανένα φώς στον ορίζοντα,κανένα μέλλον,καμιά ελπίδα για βελτίωση των πραγμάτων λόγω ορισμένων ατόμων που δεν θέλουν να γίνει κάτι καλύτερο!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Μιά διευκρίνιση παρακαλώ κ.Χρυσοβέργη στην επισημασμένη φράση παραπάνω,αναφέρεστε στον ιδρώτα και την κούραση των διοργανωτών?
> Θα ήθελα μιά απλή διευκρίνιση σ'αυτό για να μην βγάλω κάποιο λάθος συμπέρασμα κι εγώ αλλά και πολλοί αναγνώστες του φόρουμ!
> Αν όντως εννοείτε αυτούς που λέω τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την κοινή λογική και πραγματικότητα!
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ένα και μάλιστα πολύ απλό,λέγονται ένα σωρό πράγματα με μόνο στόχο τη δημιουργία εντυπώσεων και μάλιστα την αυτοπροβολή ορισμένων.Τόσα χρόνια λυμαίνεται τον χώρο πληθώρα ατόμων που απλά εκμεταλλεύονται το πάθος και την αγάπη των Αθλητών για το Άθλημά μας!Μερικοί ζούνε και υπάρχουν με παρασιτικό τρόπο στον χώρο,θα ασχοληθούνε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα παριστάνοντας τους "πατέρες" του Ελληνικού ΒΒ ενώ απλά θα αρπάξουν όσα προλάβουν(χρήματα,προβολή κλπ.)και θα απομακρυνθούν μή έχοντας δώσει κάτι ουσιαστικό στο Άθλημα!
> 
> Και όλα αυτά τη στιγμή που όντως όλοι οι Αθλητές είμαστε ΑΙΜΟΔΟΤΕΣ και δεν χωράει αμφιβολία επί τούτου!!!Καμία χορηγία,καμία στήριξη,καμία ασφάλεια για μας,μόνο εκμετάλευση από απλούς ΕΜΠΟΡΟΥΣ συμπληρωμάτων και ουσιών που μας βλέπουν σαν ευρώ και επίσης μισούν το ΒΒ όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο αυτό,έχει μάλιστα ειπωθεί από κάποιους που πλούτισαν από το Άθλημα!Σε τέτοια μεγάλη υπόληψη έχουν τους ΒΒερς που μας βλέπουν σαν πρόβατα.
> 
> 'Αλλωστε τί τους νοιάζει???Αυτοί ξοδεύουν περιουσίες(ανάλογα τα δεδομένα του καθενός μας),αυτοί υποφέρουν από τις προετοιμασίες,αυτοί ρισκάρουν την υγεία τους,αυτοί εκτίθενται στον οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό τους περίγυρο???ΟΧΙ βέβαια!!!Αυτοί απλά το παίζουν "πατέρες" και ''σωτήρες" του Αθλήματος!
> ...


+1 Απλα η καλυτερη διατυπωση για μενα. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μιά διευκρίνιση παρακαλώ κ.Χρυσοβέργη στην επισημασμένη φράση παραπάνω,αναφέρεστε στον ιδρώτα και την κούραση των διοργανωτών?
> Θα ήθελα μιά απλή διευκρίνιση σ'αυτό για να μην βγάλω κάποιο λάθος συμπέρασμα κι εγώ αλλά και πολλοί αναγνώστες του φόρουμ!
> Αν όντως εννοείτε αυτούς που λέω τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την κοινή λογική και πραγματικότητα!
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ένα και μάλιστα πολύ απλό,λέγονται ένα σωρό πράγματα με μόνο στόχο τη δημιουργία εντυπώσεων και μάλιστα την αυτοπροβολή ορισμένων.Τόσα χρόνια λυμαίνεται τον χώρο πληθώρα ατόμων που απλά εκμεταλλεύονται το πάθος και την αγάπη των Αθλητών για το Άθλημά μας!Μερικοί ζούνε και υπάρχουν με παρασιτικό τρόπο στον χώρο,θα ασχοληθούνε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα παριστάνοντας τους "πατέρες" του Ελληνικού ΒΒ ενώ απλά θα αρπάξουν όσα προλάβουν(χρήματα,προβολή κλπ.)και θα απομακρυνθούν μή έχοντας δώσει κάτι ουσιαστικό στο Άθλημα!
> 
> Και όλα αυτά τη στιγμή που όντως όλοι οι Αθλητές είμαστε ΑΙΜΟΔΟΤΕΣ και δεν χωράει αμφιβολία επί τούτου!!!Καμία χορηγία,καμία στήριξη,καμία ασφάλεια για μας,μόνο εκμετάλευση από απλούς ΕΜΠΟΡΟΥΣ συμπληρωμάτων και ουσιών που μας βλέπουν σαν ευρώ και επίσης μισούν το ΒΒ όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται περίεργο αυτό,έχει μάλιστα ειπωθεί από κάποιους που πλούτισαν από το Άθλημα!Σε τέτοια μεγάλη υπόληψη έχουν τους ΒΒερς που μας βλέπουν σαν πρόβατα.
> 
> 'Αλλωστε τί τους νοιάζει???Αυτοί ξοδεύουν περιουσίες(ανάλογα τα δεδομένα του καθενός μας),αυτοί υποφέρουν από τις προετοιμασίες,αυτοί ρισκάρουν την υγεία τους,αυτοί εκτίθενται στον οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό τους περίγυρο???ΟΧΙ βέβαια!!!Αυτοί απλά το παίζουν "πατέρες" και ''σωτήρες" του Αθλήματος!
> ...


Μενιο αγορι μου ΘΥΜΑΣΕ :"  Ο Μενιος αγαπαει τοσο πολυ το αθλημα που η φωτια που εχει στη καρδια του στελνει καπνο στον εγκεφαλο"

Α ρε Μενιο αρχιζει μαλλον να καθαρηζει ο "καπνος" !

Κατσε να δεις και το μετα.....

Αυτο που θα τονισω ειναι οτι η IFBB σταθερη καθε χρονο διοργανωνει αγωνες Χειμωνα Καλοκαιρι και εστω και λιγο αργα βλεπουμε μια ανακοινωση. 

Τωρα οι αθλητες να δω ποτε θα βγαλουν ανακοινωση οτι τα "παρατανε" η οτι πηγαμε σε εναν αγωνα η "πανιγυρι" και πηραμε κατι. Η' το εχουν κανει ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

+ 1000000000000000000000000 στο μενιο.......

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω κακώς δεν έπρεπε να πώ τίποτε επι του θέματος γιατι τα έχω πεί εκατονταδες φορες 
ένας αθλητής όταν είναι καλός είναι σε όποια ομοσπονδία , διοργάνωση όπως θέλετε πέστε το και να ανήκει ,όλα τα άλλα τα ακούω βερεσέ , δηλαδη εγω όταν κατέβαινα στην ιφββ και κέρδιζα τίτλους ήμουν νόμιμος αθλητής και καλός και μετα όταν κατέβαινα στην ΝΑΒΒΑ  ήμουν κατώτερος? 
όχι βέβαια ίσα ίσα ήμουν και 10 κιλα βαρύτερος , απλα τοτε είχε παρακμάσει η ιφββ και κατέβαινα στην ναββα γιατι είχε κόσμο και τις καινούριες κατηγορίες φίτνες που έδωσαν άλλη πνοή στο ββ καθώς και τις γυναικείες κατηγορίες που την δεκαετεία του 90 γινόταν χαμός 

η ιφββ πρίν μερικα χρόνια πάλι στην παρακμή ήταν και αυτο που άλλαξε ήταν η οργάνωση μέσω κάποιων ανθρώπων χορηγών που βοήθησαν να ανέβει τα τελευταία χρόνια , απλα είναι τα πράματα εδω ζούμε και όλοι τα βλέπουμε εκτός αν κάποιος ζεί στο εξωτερικο και νομίσει εδω είμαστε καλιφόρνια 


η ιφββ έχει το πλεονέκτημα αν θέλει κάποιος να κάνει καριέρα , καλώς η κακώς είναι μονοπώλιο , αλλα το θέμα είναι πόσοι θέλουν να γίνουν επαγγελματίες και απο αυτούς που θέλουν πόσοι είναι ικανοί να γίνουν , το να γίνουν γίνονται αλλα το θέμα είναι να σταθούν με αξιώσεις σε τέτοιο επίπεδο , το ευχάριστο είναι ότι τελευταία έχουμε αθλητές που έχουν τα προσόντα και βρίσκονται σε καλό επίπεδο να διακριθούν αν όχι άμεσα στην κορυφη αλλα με σταθερη βελτίωση να φτάσουν ψηλα ,ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης είχε τα προσόντα και ήταν κοντα στην πηγη αλλα η μοίρα άλλα του επιφύλασε , αλλα τίποτε δεν χάθηκε , ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός άξιος επαγγελματίας με έργα όχι μόνο λόγια , όπως πρόσφατα ο Γιάννης ο Μάγκος , αλλα και ο φίλος ο Τάσος έχει κάνει φοβερή δουλεια και ανέβηκε επίπεδο τα τελευταία χρόνια , αλλα το επαγγελματικό επίπεδο είναι άλλου παπα ευαγγέλιο 

αλλα απο τόσους αθλητες που αγωνίζονται μια χούφτα μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα είναι αυτοι που έγιναν η θέλουν να γίνουν επαγγελματίες , γιατι τι σημαίνει επαγγελματίας ? 'ότι αυτο το άθλημα που κάνεις το κάνεις για βιοποριστικούς λόγους , άρα πρέπει εκτός των προσόντων να το θέλεις πάρα πολύ για να το κάνεις, γιατι αν το κάνεις καθαρα για το χρήμα και όχι για την τρέλα σου , έχω να πώ με τόσα χρήματα που επενδύει κάποιος υπάρχουν πολύ πιο αποδοτικές δουλειές να κάνει κάποιος με λιγότερα ρίσκα 

εγω λέω κακώς υπάρχουν πολλες ομοσπονδίες , αλλα αυτο γινόταν και στο ταεκβοντο με την ITF και WTF,άλλα απο την στιγμή που υπάρχουν πού το πρόβλημα μήπως θα πάρουν την πελατεία ? μαγαζιά είναι ? ο καθένας κοιτάει το συμφέρον του και τι τον βολεύει και πάει όπου γουστάρει , με το ζόρι παπας δεν γίνετε ούτε με απειλές , δεν μπορεί τωρα αθλητες που ρίχνουν ιδρώτα και παλεύουν με τα σίδερα να κάθονται προσοχή και να κάνουν γαργάρα όταν κάτι τους ενοχλεί μην αποκλειστούν , καλα οι επαγγελματίες αλλα οι υπόλοιποι τι θα τούς κάνουν θα τους κόψουν το νερό απο το αυλάκι

αν κάποιος είναι κάπου και είναι καλά δεν χρειάζετε να τον πείς μην πάς αλλού ξεκάθαρα πράματα , αλλα αν τον επιβάλεις με το ζόρι ενω δεν τον παρέχεις το κάτι παραπάνω θα πάει όπου θέλει αλλα και θα αποκλειστεί εν γνώση του , εφόσον δεν υπάγετε στους κανονισμούς που απαγορεύουν συμμετοχή σε άλλη ομοσπονδία 

γι αυτο όταν θέλει μια ομοσπονδία να επικρατήσει φροντίζει να παρέχει το κάτι παραπάνω να είναι δελεαστική για τον αθλητή και επίσης λένε πολυ σωστα ότι κάποιοι κοιτάζουν τα εύκολα να συμμετέχουν εκεί που θα έχει χαμηλό επίπεδο με σκοπό να πάρουν διάκριση , ακόμη και αυτο στο πρόγραμμα είναι και έχει να κάνει με νοοτροπία και παιδεία που έχουμε πάνω στο άθλημα , αλλα και στον αθλητισμό γενικότερα 

και μακάρι να εξελιχθει τόσο καλα η ιφββ ώστε να μην υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης άλλων ομοσπονδιών , αλλα μόνο έτσι όχι να λέμε εμείς κατοχυρωθήκαμε και εσείς είστε παράνομοι , όταν πχ η ΝΑΒΒΑ είναι απο το 1948 , πολυ αργα δεν το θυμήθηκαν ?

γιατι μ αυτο το σκεπτικό αν την διαδικασία την ακολουθούσε κάποια άλλη ομοσπονδία τότε η ιφββ θα ήταν στην απέξω , καλώς έγινε αλλα χαλαρα και ταπεινα και απο δω και πέρα που ανέβηκε ο πήχης μένει να δούμε συνέχεια ανάλογη,  με απαιτήσεις απο τούς αθλητές αλλα και σεβασμό πρός τους αθλητες 

*στο διαταύτα γεννήθηκε μια ακόμη ομοσπονδία στην Ελλάδα ο καθένας κρίνει και αποφασίζει να συμμετέχει για τους δικούς του λόγους , δεν είναι με συμβόλαιο να τον πεί κάποιος δεν μπορείς απαγορεύετε , εκτός αν είναι επαγγελματίας η σκεφτεται να γίνει , οπότε δεν το συζητάει καν να κατέβει , αλλα  απο κεί και πέρα κάνει την ετοιμασία του και αν είναι κοντα κατεβαίνει σε 2-3 αγωνες στη σεζόν , αν δεν τον αρέσει η συμμετοχή του εκεί απλα δεν ξαναπάει πού το πρόβλημα , το πρόβλημα στο ββ δεν είναι οι ομοσπονδίες αλλα η νοοτροπία γενικότερα εγω άλλωστε το μοντελο της ιφββ πάντα το στήριζα όταν είχαμε κάνει συλλόγους απο το 88 , άσχετα αν δεν λειτουργούσα το γυμναστήριο σαν σύλλογο , απλα τα λέω με πάσα ειλικρήνεια γιατι απλα μπορω και δεν εξαρτώμαι απο καμία ομοσπονδία* 

και εφόσον μιλάμε για ομοσπονδίες  μεγαλύτερες και μικρότερες με περισσότερο κύρος και με λιγότερο , με αυτη την λογική την ευθύνη και τα ηνία του ββ Ελληνικου και παγκόσμιου βαραίνει αποκλειστικά την ιφββ λόγω αναγνωρισημότητας και απο το κράτος

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Προφανώς υπάρχει αγνοια ,απληροφορησία,και δυστυχώς ορισμένοι δεν ξέρουν ούτε αγγλικά κι ας έχουν αγγλικό επίθετο.Και απευθύνομαι προσωπικά σε εσάς κύριε Τέιλορ και αναμένω πάντηση.Γνωρίζετε ότι Association δεν σημαίνει Ομοσπονδία?.Γνωρίζετε ότι οι Ενώσεις  οποιουδήποτε είδους πρέπει να υπάγονται σε Ομοσπονδία της ίδιας χώρας?Γνωρίζετε ότι οι Ενώσεις ακολουθούν τους κανονισμούς της  οικείας Ομοσπονδίας?Γνωρίζετε ότι για οποιδήποτε εκδήλωση όπου  αναγράφεται η λέξη bodybuilding,fitness,Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα,πανελλήνιο κύπελλο,κ.λ.π. πρέπει να υπάρχει έγκριση της οικείας Ομοσπονδίας? Εάν όλα αυτά τα γνωρίζετε και δεν τα έχετε πει στα "μέλη" του διοικητικού σας συμβουλίου,τους οδηγείτε σε κάτι που αντίκειται στην αλήθεια.Εαν δεν τα γνωρίζετε, γνωρίζετε ότι άγνοια του νόμου δεν δικαιλογείται?Περιμένω απάντηση και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Προφανώς υπάρχει αγνοια ,απληροφορησία,και δυστυχώς ορισμένοι δεν ξέρουν ούτε αγγλικά κι ας έχουν αγγλικό επίθετο.Και απευθύνομαι προσωπικά σε εσάς κύριε Τέιλορ και αναμένω πάντηση.Γνωρίζετε ότι Association δεν σημαίνει Ομοσπονδία?.Γνωρίζετε ότι οι Ενώσεις  οποιουδήποτε είδους πρέπει να υπάγονται σε Ομοσπονδία της ίδιας χώρας?Γνωρίζετε ότι οι Ενώσεις ακολουθούν τους κανονισμούς της  οικείας Ομοσπονδίας?Γνωρίζετε ότι για οποιδήποτε εκδήλωση όπου  αναγράφεται η λέξη bodybuilding,fitness,Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα,πανελλήνιο κύπελλο,κ.λ.π. πρέπει να υπάρχει έγκριση της οικείας Ομοσπονδίας? Εάν όλα αυτά τα γνωρίζετε και δεν τα έχετε πει στα "μέλη" του διοικητικού σας συμβουλίου,τους οδηγείτε σε κάτι που αντίκειται στην αλήθεια.Εαν δεν τα γνωρίζετε, γνωρίζετε ότι άγνοια του νόμου δεν δικαιλογείται?Περιμένω απάντηση και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.


 Νικο.Κατ`αρχας εγω απαντω σε ολους σε ευγενικο και πολιτισμενο τροπο,ενω εσυ οχι.Φαινεσαι να με προσβαλλεις επειδη ετσι θελεις να περασεις την γνωμη σου.Σε πληροφορω οτι εγω γνωριζω πολυ καλα Αγγλικα γιατι ειναι η μητρικη μου γλωσσα και κατεχω και πτυχιο ανωτατης σχολης καθως και μεταπτυχιακο τιτλο και τους δυο τιτλους απο Αγγλοφωνα Πανεπιστημια.
 Αυτο που θελω να μου εξηγησεις ειναι το γιατι θελεις να επωφεληθεις το οτι χρησιμοποιησα την λεξη Ομοσπονδια ενω Ελλαδα χρησιμοποιουμε κατ`ευφημισμο την λεξη Ομοσπονδια για ολες τις νομικες μορφες συστασεως οργανισμων που ασχολουνται με την σωματοδομη?
 Δευτερον γιατι χρησιμοποιεις ανακριβειες γαι να στηριξεις την αποψη σου?Αν ηταν σωστο αυτο που γραφεις οτι μονο Ομοσπονδια μπορει να ειναι ΕΟΣΔ τοτε θα επρεπε να ειναι και η WFF (World Fitness Federation),ετσι δεν ειναι?(Και αυτη Ομοσπονδια ειναι.)
 Οποτε απο οτι βλεπεις ειμαστε πολυ καλα ενημερωμενοι πανω στα θεματα αυτα.
 Αυτο που θαπρεπε να σ` απασχολει και εσενα και ολους μας ειναι γιατι το αθλημα δεν εχει γινει Ολυμπιακο (οπως εχω ηδη αναφερει αυτο ειναι η λυση στο προβλημα).Μηπως ειναι και απο κακους χειρισμους της IFBB (που ειναι και ΕΟΣΔ σε ολες τις χωρες) σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο?Στα θεματα αυτα ομως γιατι δεν βλεπω να αναφερεσαι?
 Δεν επρεπε να προβληματιζεσαι οτι αθλητες απο τις διαφορες ΕΟΣΔ σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο που λαμβανουν 2ες και 3ες θεσεις σε ερασιτεχνικα Olympia δεν βγαινουν στην εξαδα στα  προσφατα Universe της NAC η της NABBA?Αυτο απο μονο του δεν χαντακωνει το πραγματικο Olympia που ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος αγωνας στο αθλημα?
 Επισης ενημερωτικα γιατι νομιζεις οτι τα γνωριζεις ολα, η NAC δεν ειναι Συνδεσμος αλλα Συμβουλιο.Μηπως αν το κυτταξεις και αυτο καλυτερα ,θα δεις οτι υπαρχει νομικα καποια διαφορα?  Νομιζω οτι ηδη σου εχω απαντησει και ελπιζω να σ`εχω προβληματισει γιατι ο προβληματισμος σου οπως και ολων μας θα οδηγησει το αθλημα πιο ψηλα.
 Αυτη ειναι η λυση και οχι μικροτητες που δεν επρεπε να διακρινουν εναν ανθρωπο καταρτισμενο σαν και εσενα. 

 Εκ μερους του Προεδρειου της NAC HELLAS.
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NASSER

Παιδιά κακώς κολλάμε στις λέξεις και δεν βλέπουμε την ουσία. Με το να σηκώνουμε ταμπέλες και να διασπάμε τους διαγωνιζόμενους-αθλητές σε παρέες και κλίκες ( και μην μου κανένας πως δεν είναι αυτή η αλήθεια ) γιατί να μην γίνεται προσπάθεια να ανεβάσουμε τον συναγωνισμό και το επίπεδο σε ένα με δυο αγώνες από όπου θα προέρχονται πρωταθλητές και κυπελλούχοι της χώρας μας? Και μην κοροϊδευόμαστε... φιλοδοξίες και ματαιοδοξίες καλύπτουν τέτοιες ενέργειες σπέρνοντας παράλληλα διχόνοια μεταξύ των ανθρώπων που απαρτίζουν το άθλημα ή το bodybuilding ή την ενασχόληση σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο της σωματοδομής.. όπως θέλετε πέστε το για να μην μαλώνουμε για λέξεις. 
Καλώς η κακώς η ΕΟΣΔ είναι η νόμιμη οδός-αναγνωρίσιμη και δυστυχώς σε γενική εικόνα, η μόνη που κάνει αξιοπρεπής διοργανώσεις με σεβασμό στο άθλημα και τους αθλητές. Και αν δεν λειτουργούμε με αυτό το σκεπτικό δεν θα δούμε ούτε δοκιμαστικά το άθλημα σαν ολυμπιακό άθλημα, γιατί ήδη γίνονται προσπάθειες.
Έχω την τύχη να βρίσκομαι εκτός Ελλάδας και παράλληλα να παρακολουθώ τα δρώμενα του αθλήματος. Όπως γνωρίζουμε είναι περίοδος προετοιμασιών για τη σεζόν Μαϊου... Δυστυχώς βλέπω πως η αντιμετώπιση και η προσέγγιση μιας συμμετοχής είναι τελείως διαφορετική από όσα γνωρίζουμε στην Ελλάδα! Και ο λόγος είναι πως σέβονται πρώτα το άθλημα, έπειτα τους ανθρώπους που απαρτίζουν την IFBB και τις αξιόλογες προσπάθειες για να είναι το άθλημα αναγνωρίσιμο.
Στην Ελλάδα ακόμα κυνηγάμε να γεμίσουμε τα ράφια με κύπελλα και μερικοί αραδιάζουν σεντόνια με φιλοσοφίες για να δικαιολογήσουν τις διαφορετικές επιλογές τους. Πέστε καθαρά ότι το κάνετε για να εκτονωθείτε και όχι γιατί αντιμετωπίζεται το bodybuilding και τη φιλοσοφία του ως άθλημα. Και αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με επαγγελματικές βλέψεις!!!  

Υ.Σ. Σας θεωρώ όλους φίλους και δεν απευθύνομαι σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένα, διάλογος να γίνεται για να μαθαίνει και ο κόσμος και οι αναγνώστες του φόρουμ.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> Νικο.Κατ`αρχας εγω απαντω σε ολους σε ευγενικο και πολιτισμενο τροπο,ενω εσυ οχι.Φαινεσαι να με προσβαλλεις επειδη ετσι θελεις να περασεις την γνωμη σου.Σε πληροφορω οτι εγω γνωριζω πολυ καλα Αγγλικα γιατι ειναι η μητρικη μου γλωσσα και κατεχω και πτυχιο ανωτατης σχολης καθως και μεταπτυχιακο τιτλο και τους δυο τιτλους απο Αγγλοφωνα Πανεπιστημια.
>  Αυτο που θελω να μου εξηγησεις ειναι το γιατι θελεις να επωφεληθεις το οτι χρησιμοποιησα την λεξη Ομοσπονδια ενω Ελλαδα χρησιμοποιουμε κατ`ευφημισμο την λεξη Ομοσπονδια για ολες τις νομικες μορφες συστασεως οργανισμων που ασχολουνται με την σωματοδομη?
>  Δευτερον γιατι χρησιμοποιεις ανακριβειες γαι να στηριξεις την αποψη σου?Αν ηταν σωστο αυτο που γραφεις οτι μονο Ομοσπονδια μπορει να ειναι ΕΟΣΔ τοτε θα επρεπε να ειναι και η WFF (World Fitness Federation),ετσι δεν ειναι?(Και αυτη Ομοσπονδια ειναι.)
>  Οποτε απο οτι βλεπεις ειμαστε πολυ καλα ενημερωμενοι πανω στα θεματα αυτα.
>  Αυτο που θαπρεπε να σ` απασχολει και εσενα και ολους μας ειναι γιατι το αθλημα δεν εχει γινει Ολυμπιακο (οπως εχω ηδη αναφερει αυτο ειναι η λυση στο προβλημα).Μηπως ειναι και απο κακους χειρισμους της IFBB (που ειναι και ΕΟΣΔ σε ολες τις χωρες) σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο?Στα θεματα αυτα ομως γιατι δεν βλεπω να αναφερεσαι?
>  Δεν επρεπε να προβληματιζεσαι οτι αθλητες απο τις διαφορες ΕΟΣΔ σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο που λαμβανουν 2ες και 3ες θεσεις σε ερασιτεχνικα Olympia δεν βγαινουν στην εξαδα στα  προσφατα Universe της NAC η της NABBA?Αυτο απο μονο του δεν χαντακωνει το πραγματικο Olympia που ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος αγωνας στο αθλημα?
>  Επισης ενημερωτικα γιατι νομιζεις .οτι τα γνωριζεις ολα, η NAC δεν ειναι Συνδεσμος αλλα Συμβουλιο.Μηπως αν το κυτταξεις και αυτο καλυτερα ,θα δεις οτι υπαρχει νομικα καποια διαφορα?  Νομιζω οτι ηδη σου εχω απαντησει και ελπιζω να σ`εχω προβληματισει γιατι ο προβληματισμος σου οπως και ολων μας θα οδηγησει το αθλημα πιο ψηλα.
>  Αυτη ειναι η λυση και οχι μικροτητες που δεν επρεπε να διακρινουν εναν ανθρωπο καταρτισμενο σαν και εσενα. 
> 
> ...


 Μάλλον τα έχετε μπερδέψει τα πράγματα και λέτε ανακρίβειες.
1.Κατ  ευφημισμό σημαίνει ότι εννοούμε το αντίθετο (οπως Εύξεινος Πόντος ή Ειρηνικός ωκεανός).Δεν πειράζει κατάλαβα τι εννοείτε.Αρα συμφωνείτε σε αυτό που λέω,
2.Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να επωφελούμαι από κάτι.Αντίθετα εσάς βολεύει και πουλάτε το παραμύθι στα νέα παιδιά.
3.Για να αναγνωρίζεται μια Ομοσπονδία ως διεθνής(. ,πρέπει να έχει το ελάχιστο σαν μέλη 50 χώρες και ηWFF δεν έχει,άρα εσείς λέτε ανακρίβειες και όπως βλέπω δεν είστε καθόλου ενημερωμένοι στα θέματα αυτά.
4.Η IFBB με ενέργειές της εισάγει το άθλημα στα Olympic games 2015 που είναι πρόδρομος των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων.Και πάλι είστε ανενημέρωτος. 
5.Το αν εγώ προσωπικά ενδιαφέρομαι για όλα αυτά, μάλλον δεν έχετε κοιτάξει η δεν θέλετε να το μάθετε.(Olympus grand prix 2010,Elite grand  prix 2011,Ben Weider Diamond Cup 2013 ,silver medal και gold medal IFBB-δεν γνωρίζω να το έχουν πολλοί- για την συνεισφορά μου στο άθλημα και διοργανωτής και χορηγός σε μερικά Πανελλήνια και διασυλλογικά πρωταθλήματα) οπότε είναι ανεπίτρεπτο να λέτε ότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι κύριε.Κοιτάξτε την δική σας συνεισφορά και παρεπιπτόντως,τι Πρόεδρος είστε?τι εκπροσωπείτε?πως εκλεγήκατε?και με τι διαδικασίες? Μήπως είστε αυτοφυής?
6.Επειδή μιλάτε για νομικές διαφορές,σας παραπέμπω στον αθλητικό νόμο να τον διαβάσετε και να ενημερωθείτε καλύτερα και μετά αν πείτε τα ίδια σημαίνει ότι δεν καταλάβατε τίποτα.
7.Το όλο μου κείμενο αφορά στο τι συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα.Το θέλουμε δεντο θέλουμε ότι ισχύει στα υπόλοιπα αθλήματα,ισχύει και στο δικό μας.
Και πραγματικά λυπάμαι για τις τοποθετήσεις σας περι ευγένειας και μικροτήτων γιατί σε όλο το κείμενο σας μιλάω στον πληθυντικό.

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

Ευχαριστώ τον Γενικό Πρόεδρο της N.A.C. κο Harald Hoyler για την αποστολή των κάτωθι εγγράφων που αφορούν την επίσημη φόρμα συμμετοχής των αθλητών για το UNIVERSE της N.A.C. του 2014 που θα διεξαχθεί στην Ισπανία. Έλαβα τα σχετικά έγγραφα στο προσωπικό μου e-mail το οποίο έχει σταλεί στους Προέδρους των χωρών. Για την Ελληνική συμμετοχή εστάλει σε εμένα και όχι στον φερόμενο ως Πρόεδρο για την Ελλάδα κο Taylor… Σας παραθέτω τα έγγραφα. Καλή Επιτυχία!!!

Με εκτίμηση,
Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Ευχαριστώ τον Γενικό Πρόεδρο της N.A.C. κο Harald Hoyler για την αποστολή των κάτωθι εγγράφων που αφορούν την επίσημη φόρμα συμμετοχής των αθλητών για το UNIVERSE της N.A.C. του 2014 που θα διεξαχθεί στην Ισπανία. Έλαβα τα σχετικά έγγραφα στο προσωπικό μου e-mail το οποίο έχει σταλεί στους Προέδρους των χωρών. Για την Ελληνική συμμετοχή εστάλει σε εμένα και όχι στον φερόμενο ως Πρόεδρο για την Ελλάδα κο Taylor… Σας παραθέτω τα έγγραφα. Καλή Επιτυχία!!!
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος


 Κυριε Μαστροκωστοπουλε,ειστε εντελως απαραδεκτος!!!
Προσπαθειτε να δημιουργησετε συγχυση στους οπαδους του αθληματος και τους αθλητες,ισχυριζομενος οτι λαβατε εγγραφα απο τον διεθνη Προεδρο .Αυτα  τα εγγραφα ειναι διαθεσιμα για `κατεβασμα ` απο το διεθνες σαιτ της NAC INTERNATIONAL,οποτε μπορει ο οποιοσδηποτε να τα κατεβασει.
 Ειστε εκπτωτος απο την Ομοσπονδια απο τον Μαιο του 2012,με εντολη του διεθνους Προεδρου,ο οποιος με αφηνει εγγραφως μονο Προεδρο του Ελληνικου παραρτηματος,απο τον Ιουνιο του 2012.

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,
 Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αγαπητοί φίλοι να πω και γω μια άποψη ότι μπορεί να έχουν σταλεί έγγραφα στον πρώην μέλος του προεδρείου της NAC , δεν είναι κάτι παράξενο , όπως πχ στέλνετε η αλληλογραφία κάπου και αν αλλάξει κάποιος διεύθυνση την στέλνουν παλι στην ίδια 
το παράξενο θα ήταν να έπαιρνα εγω πχ ή κάποιος άσχετος ενα ενημερωτικό μειλ της ομοσπονδίας , αλλα για πρώην μελος του προεδρείου δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κατι περίεργο , γνώμη μου πάντα  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

> Για την Ελληνική συμμετοχή εστάλει σε εμένα και όχι στον φερόμενο ως Πρόεδρο για την Ελλάδα κο Taylor… Σας παραθέτω τα έγγραφα. Καλή Επιτυχία!!!
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος





> ο οποιος με αφηνει εγγραφως μονο Προεδρο του Ελληνικου παραρτηματος,απο τον Ιουνιο του 2012.
> 
>  Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,
>  Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


εγω τωρα παντος μπερδευτικα... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> εγω τωρα παντος μπερδευτικα...


Oύτε και πρόκειται να ξεμπερδευτείς  :01. Smile: 

Ο ίδιος ο Μαστροκωστόπουλος έχει ανακοινώσει σε όλα τα social medias (forums,facebook),άρα παραδεχθεί , ότι απομακρύνθηκε από την NAC,για να παραμείνει ο Ταιηλορ μόνος του στην ηγεσία της NAC,με εντολή του διεθνή προέδρου της NAC.
Kατόπιν , φέρνει την IBFA στην Ελλάδα , ανακοινώνοντας αγώνες για τον Ιούνιο και τελικά επανέρχεται για να μας πει ότι τον εμπιστεύτηκε ο διεθνής πρόεδρος της NAC και του έστειλε τις οδηγίες για το Παγκόσμιο της ΝΑC...  :02. Smile:  :02. Chinese:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> εγω τωρα παντος μπερδευτικα...


 Βεβαια,λογικο ειναι.Και αυτον ακριβως ειναι ο στοχος των ενεργειων του εκπτωτου Νικου Μαστροκωστοπουλου.Θελει να μου δημιουργησει προβλημα.
 Και εγω για αυτον τον λογο εχω ηδη αναθεσει την υποθεση αυτη σε δικηγορο,οποτε θα υπαρξει και νομικη διωξη κατα αυτου.
 Στο δικαστηριο θα παρουσιασθουν και τα επισημα εγγραφα συμφωνα με τα οποια ειμαι ο εξουσιοδοτημενος Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS.
 Επισης θα ζητηθει και μεγαλη χρηματικη αποζημιωση απο τον Ν.Μαστροκωστοπουλο για απωλεσθεντα εσοδα απο τον αγωνα για τον λογο που ηδη ανεφερες.Αυτα τα πραγματα ειναι για μενα δυσαρεστα,αλλα εφ`οσον δεν υπαρχει καν στοιχειωδης λογικη και ηθικη απο καποιον (ο κος Μαστροκωστοπουλος εκτυπωσε καποια εγγραφα απο το Ιντερνετ και στα οποια ενω δεν υπαρχει ουτε αποστολεας ουτε παραληπτης ,ισχυριζεται οτι του εχουν σταλλει απο τον Παγκοσμιο Προεδρο της NAC.!!!!),δεν υπαρχει δυστυχως αλλη λυση.
Σ.Σ Τα εγγραφα αυτα μου εχουν σταλλει στο προσωπικο μου ε-μαιλ εδω και μηνες και με την πρωτη ευκαιρια ,γιατι δεν εχω σκαννερ εδω που βρισκομαι αυτη την στιγμη, θα τα επισυναψω.

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,
 Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

Σας επισυνάπτω το εν λόγω  e-mail με την ημερομηνία αποστολής από τον Γενικό Πρόεδρο της Ν.A.C. καθώς και τα σχετικά νόμιμα έγγραφα επικυρωμένα από τις Ελληνικές δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που αποδεικνύουν το ποιος πλήρωσε και φορολογήθηκε για τους αγώνες της N.A.C. Εγώ προτιμώ να μην παριστάνω  τον κριτή των ηθών αλλά να μιλάω με αποδείξεις. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί μπορώ! Άραγε γιατί ο κος Taylor δεν έχει παρουσιάσει κανένα έγγραφο ποτέ ούτε στη δημοσιότητα, ούτε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ώστε να στηρίξει αυτά που λέει; Θα συμφωνήσω με τον κύριο Polyneiko στο ότι έχω απομακρυνθεί από τη N.A.C. και πλέον ηγούμαι της IBFA Hellas η οποία αποτελείται από σοβαρούς ανθρώπους, και θα συμπληρώσω ότι η χρήση του ρήματος ‘εμπιστεύτηκε’ είναι πολύ σωστή διότι ο γενικός Πρόεδρος έχει λάβει τα έγγραφα αυτά.  Δεν είχα καμία πρόθεση να μπερδέψω κανέναν όμως θεωρώ σωστό ότι ο αγωνιστικός λαός πρέπει να γνωρίζει!

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Σας επισυνάπτω το εν λόγω  e-mail με την ημερομηνία αποστολής από τον Γενικό Πρόεδρο της Ν.A.C. καθώς και τα σχετικά νόμιμα έγγραφα επικυρωμένα από τις Ελληνικές δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που αποδεικνύουν το ποιος πλήρωσε και φορολογήθηκε για τους αγώνες της N.A.C. Εγώ προτιμώ να μην παριστάνω  τον κριτή των ηθών αλλά να μιλάω με αποδείξεις. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί μπορώ! Άραγε γιατί ο κος Taylor δεν έχει παρουσιάσει κανένα έγγραφο ποτέ ούτε στη δημοσιότητα, ούτε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ώστε να στηρίξει αυτά που λέει; Θα συμφωνήσω με τον κύριο Polyneiko στο ότι έχω απομακρυνθεί από τη N.A.C. και πλέον ηγούμαι της IBFA Hellas η οποία αποτελείται από σοβαρούς ανθρώπους, και θα συμπληρώσω ότι η χρήση του ρήματος ‘εμπιστεύτηκε’ είναι πολύ σωστή διότι ο γενικός Πρόεδρος έχει λάβει τα έγγραφα αυτά.  Δεν είχα καμία πρόθεση να μπερδέψω κανέναν όμως θεωρώ σωστό ότι ο αγωνιστικός λαός πρέπει να γνωρίζει!


 Κυριε Μαστροκωστοπουλε. Το ε-μαιλ οντως σας εχει σταλλει αλλα 1)δεν ειναι απο τα κεντρικα της NAC και 2) πολυ ανετα μπορει να σας εστειλλε το ε-μαιλ αυτο ενας Προεδρος γνωστος σας,και ο οποιος δεν γνωριζει ακομα την απομακρυνση σας καθως εχετε προσελθει σε καποιους διεθνεις διαγωνισμους της Ομοσπονδιας.3)και να ηταν θα ειχε συμβει αυτο που προανεφερε ο Ηλιας.Δεν ειναι παραξενο ενα πρωην μελος ενος Προεδρειου να λαβει εκ των υστερων καποιο εγγραφο.
 Εσεις μας επισυναπτετε ενα επιστολοχαρτο απο το οποιο και εγω εχω το ιδιο οπως και η Τουλα και σας υπενθυμιζω οτι εγω κανονισα ωστε να ετοιμαστουν αυτα.Σαν την ταυτοτητα που κατεχετε, εχω και εγω και σας υπενθυμιζω οτι εγω τις ετοιμασα και αυτες.
 Οσον αφορα την διοργανωση των αγωνων αυτο πραγματι γινοταν μεσω της εταιρειας σας.Αυτο ηταν αναμενομενο γιατι εσεις απο τους τρεις μας ειχατε Ελληνικη εταιρεια η οποια θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει για τον σκοπο αυτο.Ο κοσμος του αθληματος γνωριζει αν εχετε κανει τιποτα ουσιωδες για την NAC HELLAS.Το οτι χρησιμοποιησαμε την εταιρεια σου για αυτο το λογο δεν σημαινει κατι.Εχω πολους γνωστους και φιλους που διαθετουν καταστηματα συμπληρωματων και οι οποιοι ευκολα θα ειχαν προθυμοποιηθει να βοηθησουν. 
 Εγω διαθετω επισημο εγγραφο το οποιο αποδεικνυει την αναδειξη μου ως μονο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS απο τον Ιουνιο του 2012.
 Υπαρχουν μαλιστα φιλοι σας οι οποιοι ηταν στην αποστολη στο Καζαν τον Ιουνιο του 2012 και εχουν συμπτωματικα δει με τα ματια τους το εγγραφο αυτο.Τετοια εγγραφα δεν επιδεικνυονται στο φορουμ η σε οποιοδηποτε φορουμ αλλα σε δικες και εγω εκει θα το παρουσιασω.
 Αν νομιζετε οτι εχετε καποιο δικιο μπορειτε πολυ ανετα να απευθυνθειτε στις Ελληνικες Νομικες αρχες για δικαιωση σας.
 Αυτο που κανετε μεσω του φορουμ απλως δυσκολευει την θεση σας και θα τιμωρηθειτε αναλογα στην επερχομενη δικη.
 Εγω παντως ,εχω ηδη απευθυνθει στην δικαιοσυνη.   

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,
 Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Nikos Mastrokostopoulos'

Αρχικά θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω ότι ΑΝΗΚΩ στην IBFA Hellas πλέον και το θέμα NAC μου είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο! Έλαβα αυτά τα έγγραφα και τα δημοσίευσα και εκ των υστέρων κατηγορήθηκα ότι δεν έχω λάβει τίποτα! Τώρα όπως ισχυριζόσασταν ότι δεν έχω λάβει τίποτα με άκρος γραφικό τρόπο λέτε ότι ίσως κάποιος φίλος Πρόεδρος μου το έστειλε! Ο κόσμος οφείλει να γνωρίζει τι έχει συμβεί με την NAC, από εκεί και έπειτα δεν με ενδιαφέρει το ζήτημα για αυτό και άλλωστε δεν έχω προσφύγει στην δικαιοσύνη. Είμαι ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενος για την ομαλή συνεργασία που έχω με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που στελεχώνουν την IBFA και με την καθημερινή εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος αθλητών.

----------


## NASSER

Νίκο σε τρώει το θέμα διαφορετικά δεν θα επέμενες σε αντιπαραθέσεις και κόντρες. Δημοσίευσες κάτι που ανήκει στη NAC ενώ εσύ πρώτος δηλώνεις πως δεν ανήκεις πλέον σαυτή και έπειτα προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις πως έχεις περισσότερο κύρος από τον Σοφοκλή? Και άντε και έχεις... με τη συμπεριφορά που βγάζεις αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως αδικείς τον εαυτό σου? Προσωπικά με όλο αυτό το σκηνικό με απωθείς από τη παρέα σου που κατονομάζεται IBFA και θέλετε να κάνετε διοργανώσεις. Σκέφτηκες πως με τον τρόπο σου ίσως κάνεις και άλλους να νιώθουν το ίδιο?

Υ.Σ. Οι αθλητές απευθύνονται στην ομοσπονδία. Η IBFA δεν είναι ομοσπονδία... να βάζουμε και κάποια πράγματα στη θέση τους  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εν έτει 2017 , ξεκινάει η προαγωνιστική περίοδος και για κάποιους η προετοιμασία αγώνων.
Ας κανουμε μια αποτίμηση των τελευταίων δεδομένων και εξελίξεων .
Ακούγονται πολλά , συζητιούνται διάφορα στις παρέες, δεν ξερω αν το φόρουμ μπορεί να γινει η αφορμή για μια έναρξη συζητήσεων, καθώς σίγουρα υπάρχουν προβληματισμοί, κυρίως για το που βαδίζει το άθλημα, το πλήθος των διοργανώσεων και την αποτελεσματικότητά τους.

Το τοπίο με τους διοργανωτές έχει κατασταλλάξει ως εξής :

*1) IFBB -E.O.Σ.Δ.* : Η εκπροσώπηση της IFBB, υπό την προεδρεία του *Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη*, έχει κάνει αρκετούς μεγάλους αγώνες τα τελευταία χρόνια, με αποκορύφωμα το Diamond Cup της Aθήνας.
Εκεί δόθηκαν 3 επαγγελματικές κάρτες σε Ελληνες αθλητές, με  παράπονα να ακούγονται και να γράφονται στον τρόπο διεξαγωγής , και στις κρίσεις που έγιναν για τις πρώτες θέσεις.
Παρόλα αυτά , το κύρος της εκπροσώπησης της IFBB με την δομή της Ομοσπονδίας και το πλήθος των διεθνών αγώνων υψηλού επιπέδου, παραμένει δέλεαρ για πολλούς αθλητές.

*2) NABBA-WFF* : Η εκπροσώπηση της NABBA International, με τον *Στράτο Χατζηδημητριάδη* από Θεσσαλονίκη, με μεγάλη δραστηριότητα σε εγχώριους και διεθνείς αγωνες Bodybuilding και Fitness (WFF) στην Ελλάδα.
Στις τελευταίες διοργανώσεις έχουν επιλεγεί συνεργασίες με άλλους φορείς για συνδιοργάνωση.
Ο διεθνής διαγωνισμός Mr Universe στην Αγγλία έχει ειδικό βάρος  ως προς την ιστορικότητά του, σαφώς.

*3) WABBA International :*  Από τον Δεκέμβριο του 2014 , εμφανίστηκε στο διεθνές προσκήνιο η *WABBA International,* με αποκομμένα παλαιά μέλη από την WABBA World από την οποία  αποκόπηκε και ανεξαρτοποιήθηκε . 
Ο πρόεδρος της Eλληνικής WABBA από το 2003, *Νίκος Τσουνάκης,* επέλεξε να ακολουθήσει την WABBA International από το 2015, οπότε οι εγχώριες διοργανώσεις του (στο Νοvotel ως συνήθως) στέλνουν αποστολές εκεί πλεον.
Oι αγώνες στο Novotel έχουν μια μακρά ιστορία με τις όποιες διακυμάνσεις σε αριθμό αθλητών και επιπέδου.

*4) WABBA Hellas :* Ο Γερμανός πρόεδρος Gerhard Neumer αποφάσισε να βρεί εκπρόσωπο στην Ελλάδα (αφού έχει κινηθεί και δικαστικά εναντίον της WABBA International διεθνώς ), τον οποίο βρήκε στο πρόσωπο του *Τάσου Ζαχαρόπουλου* από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2015.
Ο Τάσος Ζαχαροπουλος έδειξε μια κινητικότητα στην αρχή, έστειλε μια αποστολή τον Οκτώβριο 2015 στην Αλβανία, έκανε τον Mάϊο του 2016 το WABBA World Hellas στο Hilton , δεν προχώρησε σε αποστολές στους αγώνες του φθινοπώρου και αναμένονται ανακοινώσεις για το 2017.


*5) E.Ο.Σ.Δ. με έδρα την Λαμία:* Τον Οκτώβριο του 2016, ο *Νίκος Κολιάτος*  , ενεργοποίησε την ΕΟΣΔ με αυτή την επωνυμία, όπου είχε κάνει 2 αγώνες το 2001 και το 2003 στην Λαμία.
Εκκρεμούν τώρα κάποια δικαστήρια μετά από κάποια ασφαλιστικά μέτρα που έκανε εναντίον της η IFBB- ΕΟΣΔ για να μην γίνει το 3ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο στην Λαμία, το οποίο εγινε τελικά καθώς και η χρήση του "ΕΟΣΔ" διχάζει αλλά και ο τίτλος Ομοσπονδία.
*
6) NAC :* Η εκπροσώπηση της ένωσης NAC International στην Ελλάδα από τον *Σοφοκλη Ταίηλορ,* από το 2012, κλείνει το 2017 μια πενταετία σταθερής πορείας θα έλεγα.
Εχει καθιερωσει τις διοργανώσεις της στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας τα τελευταία χρόνια.
* 
7) IBFA Hellas :* Μια ένωση με έδρα την Ιταλία, με εκπρόσωπο στην Ελλάδα τον *Νίκο Μαστροκωστόπουλο.* 
Ακούγεται ότι θα κανουν Βαλκανικούς αγώνες το 2017, στον τελευταίο αγώνα στο Κύπελλο τον Οκτώβριο του 2016 συμμετείχαν 15 αθλητές, υστερεί δυναμικής στις πρώτες τις προσπάθειες.
*
8) INBA :* Μια ένωση με έδρα τις Σερρες με εκπροσώπηση από τους *Γιάννη και Βασίλη Γιαντζόγλου,* έχοντας ως ταμπέλα το anti-doping test, διοργανώνει αγώνες από το 2012 στην Ελλάδα. 
Ακούγεται οτι θα κάνει το Πανελλήνιο στην Αθήνα αυτη την φορά, τον Μάιο του 2017.

----------


## zois dimitris

> Κάποτε ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας, ενώ από αρκετους κατακρίθηκε, ήταν πρωτοπόρος σε αρκετά πράγματα.
> Τι εννοώ :
> Ανακοίνωνε στα περιοδικά τις κρίσεις των κριτών. Απο εκεί και πέρα φαινόταν οι βαθμολογίες και το τι ψηφίζει ο καθένας.
> Ατομα με χαμηλα ποσοστά, κάτω από 70%, θα μπορούσαν να μην επιλέγονται στους επόμενους αγώνες.
> Είμαστε έτοιμοι για κάτι τετοιο;
> Να δείχνουν οι κριτές τις πραγματικές τους γνώσεις και κρίσεις;
> Και φυσικά να μην γίνονται διπλωμάτες όταν οι αθλητές τους ρωτάνε τι ψηφισανε και σε όλους μπορεί να πουν εγώ σε έβγαλα πρώτο.


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ Κ ΕΠΑΥΞΑΝΩ ΚΩΣΤΑ , ΤΟΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΕΠΑΝΕΙΛΗΜΜΕΝΩΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ Κ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΙΑ Κ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΕΣ ,ΟΜΩΣ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗΣ....

----------


## NASSER

Σύμφωνα με την τελευταία αποτίμηση και των γεγονότων που στιγμάτισαν την περασμένη χρονιά, διακρίνω πως σύντομα την ερχόμενη σεζόν θα αναφωνούμε ''στο ίδιο έργο θεατές''...
Οι Αθλητές (πρωταγωνιστές) θα κάνουν αγωνιστικές επιλογές όπως έκαναν πριν 10 χρόνια, οι διοργανωτές (σκηνοθέτες) θα αντιμετοπίζουν την όλη κατάσταση όπως γίνεται τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια και οι θεατές θα παρακολουθούν πλέον το έργο από φωτογραφίες και βίντεο που ανεβαίνουν στο διαδύκτιο, δίχως σχολιασμούς και τοποθετήσεις αντικειμενικές για μερικούς ή έστω ρεαλιστικές. 
Και ΓΙΑΤΙ τα λεω αυτά. Επειδή ''μερικοί'' οι ''ολίγοι'' , βλέπουν το bodybuilding ευκαιρία για αρπαχτές γνωρίζοντας το πάθος των αθλητών που αναζητούν ''διάκριση'' στο χώρο του bodybuilding.

Περιμένω κάποιον που θίγεται, να με διαψεύσει.

----------


## fetas

Καλημέρα σε όλους .Προς διευκρίνιση όλων ήδη απο το 2016 και έπειτα Προεδρος της INBA Global Greece είναι επίσημα ο Πολύβιος Δεληγιάννης,στον οποίον ανήκει η διοργάνωση καθε αγωνα της INBA εφ εξής ,και οχι πλέον  οι Αδερφοι Γιαντζογλου .Ευχαριστω πολύ .Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους διοργανωτες και φέτος .



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209534911902738&set=pb.1025208726.-2207520000.1484731626.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/INBAGREECE/?fref=ts

----------


## Polyneikos

^^Eυχαριστούμε για την χρήσιμη πληροφορία. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ας κάνουμε λοιπόν μια ανασκόπηση στους αγώνες που πραγματοποιήθηκαν το Α΄ Εξάμηνο του 2018 εγχώρια -Ελληνικούς & Διεθνείς-  μιας και στους περισσότερους παρευρεθήκαμε ως  site που καλύπτει επίσημα το αγωνιστικο Bodybuilding..
*
11 αγώνες λοιπόν, από διάφορους διοργανωτές (Ομοσπονδίες, Ενώσεις, Σύνδεσμοι) , για όλα τα επίπεδα ( για όλα τα γούστα, που λέει και ένας φίλος  :01. Mr. Green: ), με το προσωπικό στίγμα του κάθε διοργανωτή και των ατόμων που τον περιβάλλουν.
Οι αθλητές ανήκουν σε κάποιον βασικό πυρήνα Ομοσπονδίας - Ένωσης - Συνδέσμου και παίζουν αποκλειστικά εκεί, αν και αρκετοί είναι μετακινούμενοι, οπότε κάποιες συμμετοχές ανακυκλώνονται σε σημείο που οι κατηγορίες επαναλαμβάνονται απο αγώνα σε αγώνα. 
Υπερβολικός αριθμός αγώνων αναλογικά του πυρήνα των αθλητών που συμμετάσχουν; Πιθανόν.. 
Ο κατακερματισμός σαφώς δεν βοηθάει το άθλημα καθώς αθλητές , χορηγοί , φίλοι του αθλήματος, δεν μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν όλα τα events. Εμείς ως site πολλές φορές έχει τύχει να μην μπορούμε να ανταποκριθούμε στην κάλυψη, καθώς υπάρχουν σε ένα ΣαββατοΚύριακο ακόμα και 3 αγώνες, οπότε υποχρεωτικά γίνονται επιλογές. Δυστυχώς φέτος συνέπεσαν και ημερολογιακά 2 μεγάλοι αγώνες, καλό θα είναι αυτό να αποφεύγεται.
To ευρύ κοινό σαφώς δεν καταλαβαίνει τι παρακολουθεί, εφόσον δεν έχει καθολική εικόνα. 

*Για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις θα αναφερθούν οι αγώνες με ημερολογιακή σειρά και όχι με κάποιο άλλο κριτήριο.

1. IFBB Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2018 (23 Mαρτίου, Ναύπλιο)

*Διεθνής αγώνας αγώνας που διοργανώθηκε στο Ναύπλιο, παράλληλε με το Elite Pro , την επόμενη ημέρα.
Η IFBB International έχει την εμπειρία να τρέχει μεγάλα events με πολλούς αθλητές με σχετικά συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. 
Ο αγώνας είχε πολλές συμμετοχές, ίσως όχι όμως τόσες Ελλήνων που θα περιμέναμε, καθώς ο Μάρτιος δεν έχει καθιερωθεί ως μήνας αγώνων, αν και υπήρχε το δέλεαρ των Elite Pro Cards που θα δινόντουσαν και χρηματικών επάθλων.
Πιθανόν οι Έλληνες αθλητές προτίμησαν τον Μάϊο και το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα.
Μεγάλος χορηγός του event o *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης,* όπως και του Elite, από πλευράς του έκανε όλες τις απαραίτητες διαδικασίες για να δελεάσει τους διεθνείς αθλητές να συμμετάσχουν, όπως και έγινε, οι συμμετοχές ήταν *171. 
Γενικός Νικητής ο Ισπανός Marti Pozzi.
*
*2. IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2018 (24 Μαρτίου, Ναύπλιο)

*Την επόμενη ημέρα του ερασιτεχνικού αγώνα, έτρεξε το Elite Pro.
Yψηλού επιπέδου συμμετοχές, με Open κατηγορίες, γεγονός που έκανε τον αγώνα να τρέχει  ευχάριστα στην ροή του. 
Οι κατηγορίες ήταν 5 και συγκεκριμένα: Bikini Fitness, Body Fitness, Μens Physique, Classic Bodybuilding & Bodybuilding και συμμετείχαν* 39 αθλητές*, κάτοχοι της Elite Pro Card.
Αυτές οι κατηγορίες είναι Open, χωρίς διαχωρισμό ύψους ή βάρους και χρηματικά έπαθλα δόθηκαν στις 5αδες.
Το στάδιο ήταν γεμάτο και σε συνδυασμό με τα χρηματικά έπαθλα που δόθηκαν στους νικητές από τον μεγάλο χορηγό *Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη*, θεωρείται επιτυχημένος. 
Σίγουρα αυτές οι διοργανώσεις ανεβάζουν την Ελλάδα στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη του BB.
*Nικητής της Βοdybuilding Elite Open ο Ουκρανός Oleh Kryvyi. 
*

*3. WABBA World Πρωτάθλημα Kρήτης 2018 (5 Mαϊου, Ιεράπετρα)

*H WABBA World με πρόεδρο τον *Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο*, συνηθίζει να κάνει αγώνες- grand prix στην Περιφέρεια, με πρώτο σταθμό την Ιεράπετρα.
Ακούστηκαν ιδιαίτερα θετικά σχόλια για την διεξαγωγή του αγώνα, ώς προς την  διευκόλυνση των αθλητών στις μετακινήσεις, στην διαμονή, αγώνα που  ανέλαβε με μέριμνά του ο *Λάκης Μαθιουδάκης*, στέλεχος της WABBA World.
Συμμετείχαν *32 αθλητές*. * Γενικός Νικητής ο Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης.*

*4. WABBA World Πρωτάθλημα Πελοποννήσου 2018 (12 Mαϊου, Αίγιο)

*
Συνέχεια για την WABBA World είχε το  1ο Πρωτάθλημα Πελοποννήσου με την συμμετοχή *65 αθλητών,*αγώνας που λόγω επιπέδου και συμμετοχών κρίνεται ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένος,  αν θεωρήσει κάποιος ότι έγινε στην Περιφέρεια και όχι στην Αθήνα. 
Βασικός αρωγός ο *Δημήτρης Μαρινόπουλος* που του αξίζουν τα εύσημα που είχε ρυθμίσει όλες τις λεπτομέρειες για την ομαλή διεξαγωγή του αγώνα.
*Γενικός Νικητής ο Κώστας Σωκιανός από την Ιεράπετρα.*

*5. IFBB-EOΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτης 2018 (13 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)

*Το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτης, για 2η συνεχόμενη χρονιά υπό την αιγίδα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ., σε μια φόρμουλα επιτυχημένη όπως το και το 2017, με ωραίο χώρο διεξαγωγής, προσεγμένη σκηνή. 
Πιθανόν το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα που θα γινόταν σε 2 εβδομάδες απέτρεψε την συμμετοχή πολλών αθλητών που θα έπρεπε να ταξιδέψει σε 2 εβδομάδες 2 φορες. Την διοργάνωση ανέλαβε να τρέξει ο Κρητικός πρωταθλητής *Γιάννης Τσαγκαράκης.* 
*Γενικός Νικητής ο Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης

**6. INBA 7o Natural Mr Hellas 2018 (26 Mαϊου,Σέρρες)

*Το 2012, μετά από πρωτοβουλία των αδερφών Γιαντζόγλου, Γιάννη και Βασίλη, συστάθηκε η ΙΝΒΑ, ένωση αθλητών που θα πρόκρινε την διεξαγωγή Natural αγώνων. Εκείνη την χρονιά πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1ο Νatural Mr Hellas.
Aπό το  2016  Προεδρος της INBA Global Greece είναι ο Πολύβιος Δεληγιάννης και φέτος οι αδερφοί Γιαντζόγλου ανέλαβαν το 7ο Νatural Mr Hellas. 
Δεν παρευρεθήκαμε , οι συμμετοχές δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα πολλές, δεν εχω περισσότερη πληροφόρηση.


*7. IFBB-EOΣΔ 31ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (27 Μαϊου, Βελλίδειο Θεσσαλονίκη)

*Στο 31ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. που πραγματοποιήθηκε την Κυριακή στις 27 Μαϊου στο Βελλίδειο Θεσσαλονίκης  συμμετείχαν* 115 αθλητές* σε ένα σύνολο 29 κατηγοριών.
Μια γεμάτη αίθουσα από το κοινό της Θεσσαλονίκης (και όχι μόνο) σε ένα χορταστικό θέαμα για τους φίλους του σιδερένιου αθλήματος ,με ανταγωνιστικές κατηγορίες και παλμό.
Νομίζω ότι η Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. εχει δημιουργήσει μια καλή παράδοση στο Βελλίδειο στην διοργάνωση αγώνων.
Ο φωτισμός δεν ευνόησε καθόλου τους αθλητές, κάτι που φάνηκε και απο τις φωτογραφίες και πρέπει να προσεχθεί στο μέλλον, είναι κάτι που σχολιάστηκε ευρέως.
*Γενικός Νικητής ο Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης*


*8. WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (27 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)

*Το γνωστό ραντεβού κάθε Μάϊο στο Novotel, το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International. Mε πρωτεργάτες τον πρόεδρο *Νίκο Τσουνάκη*, τον αντιπρόεδρο *Γιώργο Καπετανάκη*, στην εκφώνηση τον *Νίκο Σιγάλα ,* όλα είναι στην θέση τους, ο καθένας συντονισμένος στον ρόλο του. Η αίθουσα γεμάτη, το κοινό ζεστό. 
Δεν έχουμε παραλάβει τα αποτελέσματα, υπολογιζονται γύρω  στις *90 συμμετοχές.*
*Γενικός Νικητής ο Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης*


*9. ΝΑΒΒΑ - WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα & WFF Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (2 Ιουνίου, Βελλίδειο)

*Η ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF, σε μια γνώριμη αίθουσα για τις διοργανώσεις της ,το Βελλίδειο, πραγματοποίησε το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και το Μεσογειακό.
Οι αθλητές απ΄οτι ενημερωθήκαμε γύρω στους 30-35, σίγουρα η NABBA έχει ζήσει μεγάλες στιγμές και μπορεί να ανακάμψει. 
*Γενικός Νικητής ο Μανώλης Μπαριτάκης*


*10. ΕΟΣΔ 2ος Διασυλλογικός Αγώνας "Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας" 2018 (2 Ioυνίου, Ορεστιάδα)
*Ένας Διαυλλογικός αγώνας, σαφώς δεν συγκρίνεται με άλλους αγώνες σε επίπεδο συμμετοχών. Είναι κάτι σαν εσωτερικό τουρνουά, για τους αθλητές που θέλουν να πάρουν το χρίσμα των αγώνων σε πιο τοπικό επίπεδο και φυσικά κατοχυρώνονται και οι Σύλλογοι με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
*Συμμετοχές 14.  Γενικός Νικητής ο Κυριάκος Αθανασιάδης.*

*11. IBFA Hellas Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (10 Ιουνίου, Πεντέλη)*

Ο αγώνας που έκλεισε την αγωνιστική περίοδο του A' Eξαμήνου , όσον αφορά τις εγχώριες διοργανώσεις, το Πρωτάθλημα της IBFA.
O Nίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος, απο το 2014, με πρώτο αγώνα τον Ιούνιο του 2014, εκπροσωπεί την IBFA που έχει έδρα την Ιταλία.
Πραγματοποιήθηκε σε έναν χώρο στις εγκαταστάσεις του Δημαρχείου της Πεντέλης, που η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήταν κάπως αδόκιμος για διεξαγωγή αγώνα. 
Χαμηλή σκηνή, μέτριος ήχος και μικρή αίθουσα, αλλά ο στόχος επετεύχθη.
*70 Συμμετοχές.*  *Γενικός Νικητής ο Γιώργος Αιχμαλωτίδης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Επειδή μας έγινε μια ανεπίσημη κρούση από διοργανωτή σχετικά με μια διευκρίνηση επί των συμμετοχών να γράψουμε για τα πρακτικά:*
Οταν αναφέρουμε συμμετοχές, δεν εννοούμε μονάδες αθλητών, αλλά συμμετοχή ανά κατηγορία , κοινώς πόσοι ανεβαίνουν σε κάθε κατηγορία .
Αυτο σημαίνει οτι μπορεί να υπάρχουν 50 αθλητές αλλά αν υπάρχουν διπλές ή και τριπλές συμμετοχές, καταγράφονται στο φύλλο αγώνα ως 70-80 συμμετοχές.
Το ορθό είναι να δίνονται ηλεκτρονικά τα αποτελέσματα και να αναρτόνται, ώστε να μην υπάρχουν παρανοήσεις και ο κάθε αναγνώστης να έχει μια σαφή εικόνα.

----------


## Predator1995

Καλημερα στην ομαδα, μια ερωτηση οταν παιζεις IFBB μπορεις να παιξεις και αλλου?? ειδα αρκετους αθλητες που επαιξαν στην IFBB να παιζουν και σε αυτον τον αγωνα και μου φανηκε περιεργο :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλημερα στην ομαδα, μια ερωτηση οταν παιζεις IFBB μπορεις να παιξεις και αλλου?? ειδα αρκετους αθλητες που επαιξαν στην IFBB να παιζουν και σε αυτον τον αγωνα και μου φανηκε περιεργο


Mπορείς να παίξεις όπου θες, απλά αν ασχοληθεί η IFBB μαζί ΣΟΥ , με την έννοια ότι έχεις δελτίο και δεν αποδέχεται τους άλλους διοργανωτές, μπορεί να σου κάνει κάποια επίπληξη. 
Αν είσαι αθλητής που κάνεις ντόρο γιατί παίρνεις Γενικά πιθανόν να ασχοληθεί κάποιος, ειδάλλως δύσκολο...

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Καλημερα στην ομαδα, μια ερωτηση οταν παιζεις IFBB μπορεις να παιξεις και αλλου?? ειδα αρκετους αθλητες που επαιξαν στην IFBB να παιζουν και σε αυτον τον αγωνα και μου φανηκε περιεργο


 Με συγχωρεις,δεν σε ξερω και δεν θελω να σε προσβαλλω αλλα καθως ασχολεισαι με αυτο το σπορ μου ειναι αδιανοητο να μην γνωριζεις οτι η ειδικη αδεια της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ εχει ανακληθει απο τον Φεβρουαριο του 2014 καθως και η λειτουργια των συλλογων απο την ιδια εποχη οποτε η IFBB-Elite οπως λεγεται σημερα δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο ενας Συνδεσμος οπως οι αλλοι και δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να τιμωρησει κανεναν για τετοιο λογο.

 Ο Επιτιμος Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS.
    Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Predator1995

> Με συγχωρεις,δεν σε ξερω και δεν θελω να σε προσβαλλω αλλα καθως ασχολεισαι με αυτο το σπορ μου ειναι αδιανοητο να μην γνωριζεις οτι η ειδικη αδεια της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ εχει ανακληθει απο τον Φεβρουαριο του 2014 καθως και η λειτουργια των συλλογων απο την ιδια εποχη οποτε η IFBB-Elite οπως λεγεται σημερα δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο ενας Συνδεσμος οπως οι αλλοι και δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να τιμωρησει κανεναν για τετοιο λογο.
> 
>  Ο Επιτιμος Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS.
>     Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενημερωση σε 2 αγωνες εχω παιξει ολους και ολους οποτε εκανα αυτο που μου ελεγαν και ακουγα αυτα που μου ελεγαν (ακομα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που πιστευουν το ιδιο με αυτο που ρωτησα) γι αυτο και εκανα και την ερωτηση αυτη για να ξερω τι συμβαινει, πριν 1,5 μηνα συγκεκριμενα μια κοπελα που αγωνιζεται στην ifbb μου ειπε αυτο ακριβως οτι αν τυχον παιξεις στην ομοσπονδια δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις μετα μεχρι να ληξει το δελτιο σου κλπ

----------

